# Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012



## Redlisch (2. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

heute morgen gegen 3 Uhr hatten wir 13 °C.
Jetzt sind es noch 6,8°C Luft und 6,1°C im Teich auf 2m Tiefe.

Sowohl der Vliesfilter als auch der Biotec laufen durch, wenn auch gedrosselt.

Den Vlieser habe ich gerade abgebaut, da das Wasser in den Kisten unter ihm nicht mehr ablaufen wollte. 
Der Grund: Algenwuchs...

Die Algen haben in Verbindung mit dem Helix eine Schicht um den Ablauf gebildet. Ich habe nun alles sauber gemacht und das Helix abgespült. Das tritt alle 4 Monate auf, aber im "Winter" war es das erste mal...

Meine Seerosen haben immer noch grüne Blätter, auch der Filterteich ist voll frischem grün 

Eis gab es diesen "Winter" noch nie auf dem Teich.

Axel


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo was ein Winter selbs der Opa in der Nachbarschaft sacht das hatten wir noch nie und der ist 83 Jahre  Und die Genseblümchen und Mohnblumen haben sich wohl Vertahn  ich Glaube das selber balt nicht aber es ist da


----------



## Moonlight (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wir hatten heute 11,5°C ... aber dafür Dauerregen 
Der Teich hat 9,4°C und die __ Brunnenkresse wächst und wächst und wächst ...   

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen Heute Sturm die Mohnblumen sind wech mit dem Wind  9 Grad Wasser 11 Grad Luft mit Sprühregen und es soll noch schlimmer kommen. ich hoffe nicht es reicht auch so schon. Gruss Reiner


----------



## pyro (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wir hatten heute den ganzen Tag Sonne. Ich hab mir ne halbe Stunde Zeit genommen und hab noch ein paar Blätter aus dem Teich gefischt. Um den Teich herum bemerkte ich das die __ Schneeglöckchen, die Krokusse und ich meine sogar die Osterglocken hervorkommen...

Es ist echt viel zu warm...


----------



## Moonlight (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

eine bauernregel sagt: bis zum dreikönigstag (6.1.) kein winter, kommt keiner dahinter. ich glaube nicht das noch was kommt.


----------



## pyro (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Stimmen denn Bauernregeln??

Wenns wirklich so ist finde ich es schade weil ich Schnee doch ganz gern habe - aber im März brauch ich den auch nicht mehr.

Ich glaube allerdings das wir das dann im Sommer sehr büßen müssen weil was uns da alles an Ungeziefer erwartet... sicher einiges weil nix kaputt ging.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich weiß nicht ob Bauernregeln stimmen ... ich hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.

Schnee sieht ja schön aus und dämmt auch den Teich gut, aber das ist auch alles wozu das Zeug gut ist.
Also ich brauch keinen Winter, von mir aus könnte es jetzt nahtlos in den Sommer übergehen


----------



## pyro (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns stürmt und regnet es, der Teich ist am überlaufen, meine Steinmännchen sind umgefallen.


----------



## Suse (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns tobt gerade "Andrea" durch den Garten, mit Gewitter, Sturm und Hagel.
Nach dem Weg vom Auto ins Haus (6 mtr.) habe ich mir den Hagel aus dem Ohr geschüttelt.
Das Futterhäuschen hat´s zerlegt.


----------



## Sveni (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Andrea ist durch.
Hagel, Gewitter und innerhalb von wenigen Minuten was alles weis gezuckert!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Andrea hat hier bei uns ganz schön viel Wasser mit gebracht und Sturm grosse teile Landunter viel zu warm für die Jahreszeit 9 Grad Luft 8 Grad Wasser im Teich  ob der Winter noch kommt ??????


----------



## pyro (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heut hats mal geschneit, dann gegraupelt, dann geregnet, dann war Sonne, dann wieder Regen und aktuell Regen. Temperaturen immer über Null Grad.

__ Sumpfdotterblume treibt aus, __ Fieberklee auch...


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir ist es momentan mal trocken nach tagelangem Regen.
Habe eben im Garten mal geschaut, __ Schneeglöckchen, Krokusse, Hyazinthe und Zilla sind schon draußen ... na mal sehen ob's nicht doch noch mal kalt wird.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Mahlzeit

   

So sieht es im Moment aus ... bei 1,3°C, Schneefall und mäßigen Wind ...

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Sveni (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Strahlender Sonnenschein und ein bayrischer Himmel über Hof!

Die Baustelle ruht * defekter Link entfernt *
endlich ist Mittagspause

Grüße
Sven


----------



## pyro (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ja, hier zwischen IN und R auch... heute ein schöner Sonnentag, richtig warm in der Sonne an einem windgeschützten Platz und ohne Jacke kein Problem, war den ganzen Nachmittag draussen.


----------



## Digicat (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Bei uns war heute ein Wintergewitter ... vom Blitz keine Spur, aber der Donner hat uns ganz schön in Schrecken versetzt ...
Finster war es, obwohl ca. 08:30, und ein heftiges Schneegestöber ging nieder ...

Nach ca. 1 Std. war es vorbei.
Bei +2,5°C blieb auch nur kurzfristig etwas liegen.

Sonst war es ein windiger, trockener Tag ...


----------



## Digicat (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Als ich noch fest geschlafen habe ... meine Gattin hielt diesen wunderbaren Sonnenaufgang fest 
 

Jetzt sieht es so aus ... -4,8°C, wolkenlos und windstill 
 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## axel (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Sehr schöne Fotos Helmut 

lg
axel


----------



## pyro (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir liegt seit gestern auch Schnee, ein paar cm sinds. Dazu leichte Minusgrade aber es soll die Woche immer kälter werden...


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Heute ist es dunstiger als gestern ...

 

bei -4,8°C und windstille ... 

ICE ...
 

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Teicher (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier in Bayrischer Sibirian:  Mittwoch früh -10°, an sonsten über Null war's noch nicht.  Nachts -3 bis -10 grad und Tags nicht über null.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Schönen sonntag  aktuell -5grad und strahlender sonnenschein. mandy


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

guten Morgen, Duingen meldet -4° und es schneit seit 5 Min. na dann..Heizung auf drehen und ein Stück Holz in den Kaminofen..


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen Nun hat uns der Winter doch noch erwicht Minus 3 Grad und


----------



## Aragorn (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Auch bei uns ist der Winter nun doch gekommen, kann ja aber nicht alzu lange anhalten. Durchhalten, bald ist Frühling:__ nase


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen Frank wieviel Schnee ist den da in Köln  Gruss


----------



## Aragorn (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Auf den Autos nur ein Hauch von Schnee, es soll sich aber in den nächsten Tagen der Minusgraden halten...


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nu hier in HS sind es 3cm und wir haben Minus 3 Grad es geht grad weiter mit dem Schnee Flocke um Flocke soll ja ein 2 Wochen kälte einschlag sein bin mal gespannt 0 die Kinder finden es aber jetzt schon Toll und ich


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier noch ein Bild von 9: 40 Dicke Schneewolken am Himmel1 nu geht das wieder los viel Spass


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir scheint die Sonne bei 5°C (in der Sonne) ... Teich leider nur noch bei 6°C 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Heute den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein in Wien, bei einer Höchsttemp. von +5°C ...

Jetzt haben wir in Grünbach -5,4°C ...

Auf der Heimfahrt mußte ich einmal anhalten ...

 

um diesen Sonnenuntergang zu fotografieren ...


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen  Minus 6 Grad und Wasser Plus 4 Grad es soll noch Kälter werden in den 2stelliegen bereich hienein


----------



## Aragorn (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

minus 3Grad und trocken, in den nächsten Tagen soll es aber kälter werden


----------



## karsten. (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Längengrad: 11.20 / Breitengrad: 50.59
31.1.2012  
06:12
*-13°C *
die Frisur hält !


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ahrensfelde -11grad bei blauem himmel und sonnenschein. mandy


----------



## Christian und Frauke (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hambergen bei Bremen -7,4Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein
Um 12Uhr gehts zur Spätschicht(


----------



## Benseoo7 (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo aus Osnabrück,

Mittag 12:59 Uhr      Sonne       - 7,6°C Lufttemperatur. 
Filter läuft und Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche 4°C 

MfG

Ben


----------



## Frankia (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Walldürn im schönen Odenwald,

strahlender Sonnenschein.........

Temperatur 1,6 °


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Wien strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Wölkchen trübt den Himmel ...

Leichter Ostwind ... gefühlte -5°C ...


----------



## pyro (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also gestern wars im Kühlhaus der Theatergastronomie wärmer wie heraussen....

Bei uns hat es unter -10 Grad, gerade im kalten Wintergarten bei meinen fleischfressenden Pflanzen nachgesehn... + 3 Grad, alles im grünen Bereich und jetzt gute Nacht.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen nun hat Sebierien doch noch in NRW einzug gehalten 2 Mit MINUS 13 Grad ist das hier für dieses Jahr Recort  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Sveni (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen Reiner S.,
Morgen @all,

derzeit minus 16°C in Hof.

Die Arbeiten im Aussenbereich werden zumindest bis in die Mittagsstunden eingestellt.
Der Chef ist nicht begeistert, aber zeigt Verständnis!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

In Grünbach herrscht sehr schönes Wetter ... es ist sonnig, es geht kein Wind ...

 

allerdings bei -10,3°C ...


----------



## Frankia (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Walldürn...........

- 6 Grad,strahlender Sonnenschein, kalter Ostwind..................


----------



## Moonlight (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Jetzt im moment, fühler 1m vom boden und 15cm von der hauswand entfernt . . . -10,5grad, also reel wahrscheinlich so um die -13grad. die abdeckung zeigt eisblumen,aber innerhalb der abdeckung  teich momentan bei 5,2grad. also es kommen endlich 30cm schnee, oder aber die kälte hört endlich auf. andernfalls komme auch ich langsam in den kritischen bereich  die koi ziehen trotzdem  gaaanz langsam ihre bahnen. mandy


----------



## Sveni (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ohne Worte....

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen das könnte auch ohne Worte und es soll noch Kälter werden noch leuft alles auch wenns 
untereisig ist das alles gut geht Gruss Reiner


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Grünbach meldet -11,3°C bei strahlenden Sonnenschein ...


----------



## Frankia (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen,

Walldürn: 

sonnig, - 13 Grad, kalter Ostwind...............


----------



## Moonlight (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Das wird immer verrückter . . . -15grad und wieder sonne satt.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

moin, 14°-...Koi meckern schon rum


----------



## Teicher (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hofer gegend...-15,7 heute nacht!
Reicht das?

Gruß
Jimmy


----------



## drwr (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

die Sonne brennt runter und es sind schon - 6 Grad.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo  Heute war es hier so Kalt das in  90 Sekunden dieser 1,20 m lange Lappen zum Brett wurde   Gruss Reiner Wäscht keiner  15 Grad Minus----Wasser 2 Grad im Filter gemässen


----------



## Moonlight (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Wäscht keiner



Doch ich ... nur was soll ich mit einer Hose, die in der Ecke stehen kann ...  , deshalb wird im Warmen getrocknet.

Sind jetzt schon wieder -10°C ... Teich hat 5,0°C ... so langsam werd ich nervös :beten

Mandy


----------



## pyro (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

- 16 Grad... als ich zuvor meinen Diesel startete zum heimfahren meinte der Bordcomputer ich sollte den Motor mal inspizieren lassen... 


Ich war heut auch schon auf meinem Steg gekniet und fragte mich wie dick wohl das Eis im Teich sein wird....


----------



## Moonlight (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Leise rieselt der Schnee ... la la la la laaaaaaaaaa 

Seit 22.00 Uhr schnippelt es so'n weißes Zeug von oben runter. Temperatur -9°C.

Ich hoffe die Teichtemperatur ist nicht sooo weit runter gegangen, denn Sonne wird es heute wohl keine geben 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen es sind 16 Grad Minus und der Teich hat 1 Grad Plus Sternen klar und keine Wolke in sicht .
Hallo Mandy neuer Versuch  Keiner Wäscht Reiner:cu


----------



## Digicat (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

-15,8°C ... die Heizung läuft auf vollen Touren ...


----------



## Moonlight (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Reiner S schrieb:


> neuer Versuch  Keiner Wäscht Reiner



ähm,wie jetzt. . . meinst du das so,wie ich es verstehe?! also dafür wärst du dann schon selbst zuständig,grins. mein teich hat 4,9grad. du hast nur noch 1grad? ich kenn ja euch und eure teiche noch nicht wirklich,aber kannst du noch ruhig schlafen? ich könnte es nicht. ab 4grad beginnt das wasser zu kristallisieren. . . und kann kiemenschäden verursachen. also ich bin reichlich nervör,plan b gibts diesen winter nämlich nicht


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mandy 
Mein Plan B giebt es auch nicht da kann ich nur hoffen und beten  aber im letzte Winter war das auch schon mal für 4 Tage so und es hat den Koi nicht geschadet alle hatten das überlebt.( den misst __ Reiher nicht) Nu dänke ich aber über etwas anderes nach  da giebt es doch Elektriche Heizmatten 2m mal 0,50m 150Watt-200Watt das um ein 1000Liter Conteiner und gut Isolieren nach ausen . ???? Ob das geht weiss ich noch nicht ???? wenn es hier jemand schon ausprobiert hat wer ich über eine Info Dankbar Gruss Reiner 


Und Reiner Wäscht Keiner mache hier seit 14 Jahren den Hausmann und habe 3 Mädels bis jetzt hat sich da keiner bei mir beschwert alles immer Blütenweiss hab den Waschvollautomaten endlich voll im griff ( na ja Hausfrau werden wa einfach Hausfrau sein aber nicht brauchte da so meine anlaufzeit .Habe seit dem echt mehr achtung vor euch Hausfrauen mann mann bin nu mehr beschäftigt alls vorher


----------



## Digicat (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Als schnelle Hilfe (Plan B) könnt ich mir ein Heizkabel vorstellen ...

Drück die Daumen das alles gut geht :beten


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut Danke das kann mann bei dem Anblick auch gebrauchen bete da auch schon wer schade um die schönen Kois und es soll noch kälter werden was ich nicht hoffe:beten 
einzieger Trost das giebts alles bei strahlenden Sonnenschein


----------



## Digicat (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Reiner

Teilwasserwechsel oder mit Styrodurplatten den Teich abdecken angedacht ... 

Der Teilwasserwechsel würde schon eine leichte Temperaturerhöhung bewirken, aber beim füllen die Temparatur kontrollieren ... sollte max. 2° wärmer werden ...


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut ich glaube fürs Styrodur ist es zu spät Wasser wechseln stört die Koi auch zu stark in dem zustand habe aber vor nachdem ich deinen Link bekommen habe die Heizschnüre ins 1000 Liter Fass zu legen das müsste das ganze langsam wieder Temeraturmäsig hochfahren hoffe ich


----------



## Moonlight (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Mein Plan B giebt es auch nicht da kann ich nur hoffen und beten  aber im letzte Winter war das auch schon mal für 4 Tage so



Das ist nicht schön 



Reiner S schrieb:


> und es hat den Koi nicht geschadet



Woher weißt Du das?



Reiner S schrieb:


> alle hatten das überlebt.



Kann auch Glück sein.



Reiner S schrieb:


> Nu dänke ich aber über etwas anderes nach da giebt es doch Elektriche Heizmatten 2m mal 0,50m 150Watt-200Watt das um ein 1000Liter Conteiner und gut Isolieren nach ausen . ???? Ob das geht weiss ich noch nicht ???? wenn es hier jemand schon ausprobiert hat wer ich über eine Info Dankbar



Also von Heizmatten hab ich noch nichts gehört, aber die von Helmut empfohlenen Heizkabel kenn ich (zumindest vom Lesen her). Ich denke mal, besser als nichts.
Aber wieso 1000l Container? Ich glaube ich steh zu wenig in der Materie, aber Du hast doch wohl nicht einen 1000l IBC Container im Garten stehen? 
Schmeiß die Heizkabel rein und :beten
Paar Tage wird es schon noch so bleiben. 
Meine Koi haben vor paar Jahren auch 0,5°C überlebt, aber ich kenn die Folgeschäden nicht. Ich weiß, sie könnten evtl., aber ich versuche das Risiko so vermeiden. Im Notafll werde ich warmes Wasser zuführen.
Leitungswasser aus dem Außenwasserhahn hat bei mir keinen Sinn, das hat fast die gleiche Temperatur wie der Teich, das hab ich (glaube ich) letztes Jahr ausprobiert und nachgemessen.




Reiner S schrieb:


> Und Reiner Wäscht Keiner mache hier seit 14 Jahren den Hausmann


Okay, jetzt habe ich es richtig verstanden  Hut ab, ein Mann der im Haushalt anpackt 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Reiner, 

das Heizkabel *muß in den Teich*...................

ich habe auch solche Geräte im Einsatz, sie liegen auf dem Teichboden...............

im Moment eine 1 x 300 W und 1 x 150 W ...............


----------



## Annett (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Reiner.

Laufen Deine Pumpen noch oder was sieht man da für einen Einlauf in den Teich?
Sowas kühlt auch ungemein aus, weil es den Teich ständig "umquirlt".


Bei uns hatte es diese Nacht -16,5 °C, aktuell sind es -7 °C Sonne und etwas Schnee gibt es gleichzeitig oder auch mal abwechselnd. 
Wenigstens hat der Wind nachgelassen...
Seit gestern ist die Stallfront zu 40% mittels Vlies verschlossen. Der Ostwind hatte direkt reingeblasen.


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo ja meine Pumpe leuft noch die ziet aber nur Oberflächenwasser der teich 1,50m bis 1,70m tief, die 3 mal 1000 Liter conteiner sind im Boden und darauf habe ich ein Haus gebaut.  Mandy (Woher weißt Du das?) Habe die koi vom Koidoc im letzten Jahr untersuchen lassen weil ich auch an schäden dachte aber er sagte alles bestens der hatte auch die Kiemen nachgeschaut . (das es ein holland Doc ist wird wohl nichts an dem ergebnis endern) Nun zu dem was ich erreicht habe  ein Freund hatte noch einen 3 KW Teichheizer übrig gehabt den ich am laufen habe Pluss 460Watt Heizkabel und das Wasser hat schon wieder 2Grad dänke das bis Morgen alles wieder im Grünen Bereich ist und ich um 20 Euro Ärmer 
nu wenn das Wasser wieder 5 Grad hat werde ich auch mit dem Heizkabel hinkommen und den Teich abdecken  es ging halt alles etwas plötzlich über Nacht und damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet :shock hoffe alles wird gut:beten was sollte ich nu auch sonst noch machen  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Frankia (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Reiner,

mit dem Heizkabel kommst du gut hin...............


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

In Grünbach hat es im Moment -12,4°C und es bläst eine steife Brise aus Nord ...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen,

strahlender Sonnenschein, windstill, aber eisekalt bei -19,1°C.

Der Teich hat nur noch 4,7°C 

Ich wünsche Allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen zuammen,

- 12 Grad.............., aber strahlender Sonnenschein..................

..und die Photovoltaik brummt.....................

Teich hat mit Heizkabel (450 W) 5 Grad.............


----------



## cpt.nemo (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heute morgen -17 Grad, aber blauer Himmel.
Trotzdem würde ich am liebsten im Bett bleiben.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir jetzt -10°C ... aber die Sonne scheint immer noch 

 

Mandy


----------



## Annett (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Das sind aber schöne Autos. 

Aktuell haben wir -9 °C und etwas Sonnenschein. Dazu Bilderbuchwetter:
    
*Danke, Petrus!!! *

Kennt den noch jemand? 
 

Diese Nacht waren es zwischenzeitlich -19,8 °C - der Online-Wetterdienst hatte 10 °C wärmer vorhergesagt... die sollen Kachelmann endlich wieder ins Boot holen. 
Schwiegerpa hat Angst um den Winterraps. Hoffen wir mal, dass er sich irrt...


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Annett

Danke für die "reifigen" Bilder ... wunderschön 

Bei uns ist es leider sehr trocken, kein Reif ...


----------



## pyro (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen... um 19 Uhr waren es -17 Grad, aktuell - 19 Grad....

Wenn es so weitergeht kann ich mir den Ausflug morgen abschminken weil mein Auto wieder nicht geht trotz Decke auf der Motorhaube und Kartons rund rum damit es nicht so sehr zieht.


----------



## Springmaus (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

_Hallo,

Annett  Man dagegen haben wir hier Sommer 

Tag heute -6° und Sonne

Aktuell -8°

Schnee haben wir auch ca 0,5 cm


letzte Nacht -15°_


----------



## chrishappy2 (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

wir haben aktuell -19,7 grad


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktuell -11,4°C und Wind mit Böen bis 50Km/h  der machts noch ein bisserl kälter, wenn auch nur gefühlt.


----------



## pyro (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen... um 19 Uhr waren es -17 Grad, aktuell - 19 Grad....
> 
> Wenn es so weitergeht kann ich mir den Ausflug morgen abschminken weil mein Auto wieder nicht geht trotz Decke auf der Motorhaube und Kartons rund rum damit es nicht so sehr zieht.



Update... 21:10... -20 Grad!


----------



## pyro (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> Update... 21:10... -20 Grad!




Update: 22:35    -22,5 Grad


Meist ist es morgens um 5 Uhr am kältesten. Wenn das so weitergeht fällt die -25 Grad Marke locker...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also bei mir sind es momentan -15,5grad. aber vor 10min waren es noch -15grad. ach ja,nicht nur pyro hat probleme mit seinem diesel,auch mein erwachsener benziner hatte heute morgen startprobleme. obwohl die batterie frisch geladen war. auch die diesel auf arbeit stottern und ruckeln auch vor sich hin. es wird zeit,das mit der kälte schluß ist.  mandy


----------



## pyro (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich lasse jetzt Bilder sprechen, bin sprachlos... und geh gleich ins Bett...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Gute nacht. . . mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich aktuell nur bei ca. -11 Grad 'rumdümpel'.

Heute (bzw. Gestern  ) Morgen waren es gut -13 Grad  wo ich das Haus verlassen habe und mich dann gut 6 Stunden im freien (zu Fuß und auf'm Fahrrad) bewegt habe.
(Hatte im Herbst glücklicherweise in ein paar Klamotten investiert  und bin nun nur noch auf dem Status 'mir wird langsam kalt' :smoki)


----------



## Digicat (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

In Grünbach herrschen dagegen ja "sommerliche" Temparaturen ... wir haben nur -12,8°C bei Sonnenschein und leichten Wind ...

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen das Wasser hat nu wieder 4 Grad  es sind aber immer noch 14 Grad Minus und das ist Saukalt  nun leuft alles unter einer c.a. 10cm dicken Eisdecke ab am einlauf ist nur noch ein kleines Loch frei hoffe das meine Koi das ohne schaden überstehen  ich habe mich da mal eingemauert mit Holz  :cu


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Letzte Nacht -20,5 °C als neuer Kälterekord für diesen Winter. Aktuell -15 °C, etwas neblig und dadurch wieder viel Raureif an allem. 
Die Sonne kämpft...

Gestern abend auf dem Heimweg sind wir mehrfach unter Nebelbänken hindurchgefahren. Das war eine Schau. Wie durchs Parkhaus fahren mit 70 km/h und die Decke kommt immer näher. 
Schade, dass sich sowas nicht wirklich ablichten läßt (vor allem, wenn die Kamera wohlbehütet zu Hause im Warmen liegt).

Mein Mitfühl an pyro... 
Unser Diesel zickt auch derzeit rum. Batterie ist ziemlich genau 2 Jahre alt und war nicht billig. :evil
Für Kurzstrecken wird nur noch der kleine Benziner aus der Garage bemüht. Der springt leichter an...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Die Nacht -18,1°C ... jetzt - 9,5°C und leichter Schneefall.
Der Teich hat nur noch 4,3°C 

Also wenn der Gartenschlauch aufgetaut ist und ich ihn irgendwie an den Wasserhahn angebastelt bekomme, werde ich den Warmwasserspeicher in den Teich lassen ... das dürfte dann eine Steigung von so ca. 1 °C ausmachen. Mal schauen ob das geht ...

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Außentemperatur - 5-5 Grad............
heute Nacht: tiefste Temperatur  17,7 °
Innentemperatur :  22 ° dank eines schönen Ofenfeuers............
Wasser: 5 ,5 ° mit Heizung......

Ansonsten strahlender Sonnenschein mit leichtem Ostwind..............


----------



## Frankia (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mandy,



Moonlight schrieb:


> Die Nacht -18,1°C ... jetzt - 9,5°C und leichter Schneefall.
> Der Teich hat nur noch 4,3°C




Hast du keine Heizung ??


----------



## Digicat (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Reinhold

Schaut so aus als ob bei Euch die Kälteperiode zu Ende gehen würde ...

Bekommt Ihr wettermäßig eine Westströmung ab 

@ Mandy:
Denke nicht das die paar Liter (300 Liter ) deine Teichtemp. gravierend erhöhen würde. Da wäre eventuell Frischwasser besser, hat es doch auch mind. 5°C unseres kommt Momentan mit 8°C aus der Leitung.


----------



## Frankia (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

ich persönlich hätte  nichts gegen ein Ende der Kälteperiode............

das angenehme ist, dass der starke und kalte Ostwind abgeflaut ist und sich dann hoffentlich eine leichte "Westströmung" einstellt................

ab Dienstag soll es bei uns aber schon wieder kälter werden bis zu - 17 °................mit Tageshöchsttemperaturen von - 10 °


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Westströmung?

Schön wäre es.... http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104840&wahl=vorhersage
http://www.mr-wetter.de/component/meteogramm/suche/?anfrage=04509
Aber es scheint tatsächlich erstmal mit -5 °C "wärmer" zu werden. Ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass wir das Wasser für die Versorgung der Vierbeiner in Eimern zum Stall schleppen müssen. 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Lieber Frost als Matschewetter. So können die Vierbeiner wenigstens dauerhaft auf Koppel. Der immer tiefere Schlamm vor dem Frost war nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hey reinhold, nein ich habe keine heizung installiert. @helmut, der wasserhahn ist zugefroren,deshalb muß ich das wasser aus dem haus nehmen. mandy


----------



## Frankia (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Mandy,

ja ich dachte nur................weil du irgendwo mal was geäußert hast von einem Profi-Heater, mit dem du Probleme hattest..............

auf die schnelle kannst du ein Heizkabel kaufen und in den Teich werfen, das hilft............

Schau mal hier rein:

https://teichbau-siess.1a-shops.eu/


----------



## CityCobra (5. Feb. 2012)

Aktuell haben wir -4 Grad und Sonnenschein.
Heute Nacht werden es geschätzte -10 Grad werden.
Ein Temperaturanstieg ist frühestens im  Laufe nächster Woche zu erwarten.
Ich bin gespannt ob im Frühjahr die Teichtechnik nach Inbetriebnahme problemlos funktionieren wird...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Frankia schrieb:


> ja ich dachte nur................weil du irgendwo mal was geäußert hast von einem Profi-Heater, mit dem du Probleme hattest..............



Stimmt reinhold, der 3kw heizer war kaputt. ich habe einen neuen,der steht noch original verschweißt in der ecke. habe ihn nicht angebaut,weil ich ihn letzten winter auch nicht gebraucht hatte. alles okay, teich hat jetzt 5,6grad. das reicht wieder für paar tage.


----------



## Frankia (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

dann hoffen wir auf baldig "Besserung" ................und bei 4 ° brauchst du auch keine kalte Füße zu bekommen das schaffen die Jungs und Mädels immer...........


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

stimmt,ich hab ja harte jungs und mädels im teich . . .aber bei 5grad schlaf ich einfach besser. hab mir im mai 11 eine chagoidame gegönnt,die kennt diese temperaturen nicht. deshalb bin ich eben etwas vorsichtig. aktuell -13,5grad und wieder sternenklar. das wird ne eisige nacht


----------



## pyro (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heute früh um 5 Uhr ging mein Transporter.....



...




ca. 20 Sekunden lang... 

Wie gut das ich meine Mutter gestern abend als die Temperatur unter -20 Grad sank vorsichtig angebettelt habe mir Ihren Benziner zu leihen sonst hätte ich heute auf einen wunderschönen Tag im Zillertal verzichten müssen.

Eigendlich meldete der Wetterbericht fürs Zillertal bewölkt und kalt... es war der pure Sonnentraum und relativ warm in der Sonne !!!

Jetzt bin ich wieder daheim in meinem Eiskeller bei derzeit -20 Grad. Was ich morgen mit meinem Auto mache weis ich noch nicht so genau.


Jedenfalls ein guter Start in die Woche, ich mach morgen noch frei... mir tut eh vieles weh vom Schneeschuhwandern heute.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen ?????? ( Pyro Jetzt bin ich wieder daheim in meinem Eiskeller bei derzeit -20 Grad. )
 Pyro verstehe ich das richtig Du Wohnst im Keller und das bei -20 Grad NÖÖÖÖ oder?????  
Es sind hier - 13 Grad und das Wasser hat nu 5 Grad aber nur weil ich da  Tag und Nacht einen 300 Watt Heizkabel ins 1000 Liter Überlaufbecken liegen habe der Teich selber ist aber zu mit einer dicken Eisschicht .Hoffe das die Kälte bald ein ende hat .


----------



## Wild (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,
heute früh 6:00 Uhr bei uns -24°C und nur wenig Änderung in Sicht. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wieso unsere Katze so ein dickes Fell bekommen hat .
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin.

Minimalwert diese Nacht -22°C in 3m Höhe. 
Gegen 8Uhr waren es schon -21,5°C. Die Sonne ist draußen und wenn die beißende Kälte nicht wäre, hätten wir echt tolles Wetter für einen Spaziergang oder ähnliches.

Der Online-Wetterdienst sagt die letzten Tage immer ganz optimistisch minimal -15°C voraus. Toll..... 
Unsere Heizung ist bei den Temperaturen auch mal wieder der Meinung ein bissle herum zicken zu müssen. Aber frieren müssen wir (noch) nicht.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns auch die nacht -22grad. jetzt scheint die sonne vom blauen himmel herunter bei momentanen -19grad.


----------



## karsten. (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo

da ich  einsam wohne [OT]:freu:freu:freu:freu
[/OT]

hat meine private Wasserleitung natürlich relativ wenig "wärmenden" Durchfluss
am WE war es schon mal kurz vorm Einfrieren
ein Leitungsstrang in einer (noch kalten) Außenwand tropfte nur noch ,
10 min voll aufgedreht war wieder alles i.O.
bis zur Montage von Rohrbegleitheizungen hab ich ihn (ein wenig) laufen gelassen .

Glück gehabt.
Mein Klemptner-zeugs-dealer meinte zur Zeit verkaufen Sie das Zeugs wie verrückt .

am WE sind auch wieder 2 Häuser niedergebrannt .

am Freitag bei uns um die Ecke 

mfG


----------



## totti01 (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Es ist Schweinekalt 

 

Heute früh um halb neun sagenhafte -24° Grad am Zwinger meines Wauzi´s

Mein Dicker kam aber erstaunlicher Weise (dank Dämmung + reichlich Stroh) warm aus seiner Hütte.


----------



## Theo (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Greifswald (Ostsee) ging mit -26°C aus die Nacht.
Mein Diesel brauchte gute 10min. um den Sirup in die Zylinder zu pressen.
War ich froh das ich mir mal eine mobile Starthilfe gekauft habe.
Zur Zeit haben wir "warme" -16°C.

Ps. bei -26°C aussen ist es im Teich (130cm) mit 4.55°C noch mollig warm.


----------



## totti01 (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Theo,

das kann man wohl sagen, dass es im Wasser mollig ist...
Mein Teich hat nur noch 3,6° Grad. Jetzt wird´s langsam eng für die Fischis :beten


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo habe mal ne frage zu den Teichheizkabeln :?wenn da steht Heizkabel 12m lang und 150 Watt Heizleistung ist das dann auf die abgegebene Leistung der Wärme zu beziehen oder verbraucht das Kabel 150 Watt in einer Stunde Strom


----------



## karsten. (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal ne frage zu den Teichheizkabeln :?wenn da steht Heizkabel 12m lang und 150 Watt Heizleistung ist das dann auf die abgegebene Leistung der Wärme zu beziehen oder verbraucht das Kabel 150 Watt in einer Stunde Strom



immer letzteres


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Danke Karsten dann kann ich ja beruigt weiter heizen 150 Watt mal 2 mal 24 Stunden mal 30 Tage mal 0,25 eus machen 54 Euro ich hoffe das stimmt so mit meiner Rechnung


----------



## Digicat (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Aktuell hat es -11,6°C bei auflebenden Nordwind und Schneefall ...

 

Es sollen bis morgen früh 20cm Neuschnee zusammenkommen und durch den Wind soll es auch zu Schneeverwehungen kommen ...

War auf der Heimfahrt schon glatt ... bin schon auf morgen gespannt 

War der Winter anfangs viel zu warm, so holt er jetzt alles wieder auf und am Ende wird man sagen ... "war alles im Durchschnitt" 

Verrückter Winter ... ich hoffe Eure Fische kommen gut durch "diesen" Winter ... Daumen drück :beten


----------



## Moonlight (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir trotz Sonnenschein am Tage schon wieder -14°C ... und wieder Sternenklar 

Ich glaube ich werde mir diese Nacht den Hintern abfrieren.

Teich bei 4,7°C ...

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mandy Besser alls Wikipedia kann mann das nicht Erklären und da steht auch ganz unten wann es das Zeug gibt Gruss Reiner


----------



## pyro (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Morgen ?????? ( Pyro Jetzt bin ich wieder daheim in meinem Eiskeller bei derzeit -20 Grad. )
> Pyro verstehe ich das richtig Du Wohnst im Keller und das bei -20 Grad NÖÖÖÖ oder?????
> Es sind hier - 13 Grad und das Wasser hat nu 5 Grad aber nur weil ich da  Tag und Nacht einen 300 Watt Heizkabel ins 1000 Liter Überlaufbecken liegen habe der Teich selber ist aber zu mit einer dicken Eisschicht .Hoffe das die Kälte bald ein ende hat .




Ich meinte damit das im Zillertal aufm Berg bei 1800m empfand ich es nicht so kalt wie zuhause im Flachland bei 360m. Darum sagte ich "Eiskeller".


Hier sind es aktuell -19,5 Grad, sternenklar und durch den leuchtenden Mond sehr hell draussen.

Ich fragte mich heute mehrmals wie dick wohl die Eisschicht an meinem Teich sein wird. Hat hier jemand eine Idee?? Ich hab in Gedanken schon mit ner Bohrmaschine ein Loch gebohrt und nachgemessen...


----------



## Moonlight (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also in dem Winter 2009/2010 hatte ich ca. 40cm Eis auf dem Teich ...

Da die Temperaturen ja ähnlich sind und auf den Seen ja überall schon Schlittschuh gelaufen wird, tippe ich mal auf 20-30cm ...

Mandy


----------



## pyro (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

40 cm !?!?!!!!??

Zwischen 20 und 30 hätte ich nun auch getippt. Ich hoffe nicht deutlich mehr weil auf ca. 50 liegt meine Bachlaufpumpe.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ja, meine Eisdecke war damals so dick, dass ich das Ende mit den Fingern nicht erreichen konnte. Aber da waren diese Temperaturen doch auch länger als wie wir sie bisher hatten.
Ich schätze die Meisten haben jetzt so 20-30cm ...

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen 16 Grad Minus kein Schnee dafür Kälter wie im Eisschrank  ich habe Migräne die Kinder müssen zur Schuhle gebracht werden und der Teich hat 15-17 cm Eis drauf hoffe die kois Leben noch und alles wird gut.  was ein Morgen den brauch ich nicht so BBBBBBRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Moonlight (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wer brauch den schon. -17grad . . teich bei 4,1grad  aber sag mal, ändert sich nicht das wetter, wenn anfällige migräne bekommen?


----------



## Frankia (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

im Moment noch - 13 Grad und bedeckt, leider keine Sonne - kein Strom............


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mandy 
Ja es wird etwas anders so um minus 5 Grad aber dann soll es schon wieder noch Kälter werden habe nu nee Sonnenbrille auf und schon 5 mal  aua aua  hoffe das es gegen Aben besser wird :beten Gruss Reiner


----------



## Moonlight (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

:beten





Reiner S schrieb:


> habe nu nee Sonnenbrille auf und schon 5 mal  aua aua  hoffe das es gegen Aben besser wird :beten



Du Armer . . . 
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung !!!

Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

hallo,

@ReinerS: Gute Besserung:knuddel

Guck ich gerade aus dem Fenster und seh die Sonne sowas von Knallrot
im sekundentakt ging sie unter schnell noch ein Foto aber keine gute Quallität
Keine Zeit für Stativ  und Einstellungen. Schade Morgen vielleicht.

 

Heute Nacht waren es -16°

Über Tag -7 und ab Mittag Sonne

 Vollmond


----------



## Digicat (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Heute war wieder ein sehr schöner sonniger Tag ... 

Frühtemperatur war -8,2°C
Mittags hatte es in Wien -1°C
und jetzt wieder zu Hause -5,6°C

Es wird wärmer .. morgen soll der letzte Tag mit durchgehenden -°C sein ...

Mittwoch die ersten zaghaften + Grade am Tag und es soll bis zum WE immer wärmer werden. Allerdings soll es zuerst noch Schneefall geben der aber dann in Regen übergehen soll.


----------



## pyro (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

So wie das Wetter derzeit ist ist es optimal.

Tagsüber leichte Minusgrade, Schneefall und jetzt Nachts - 10 Grad. Es ist richtig schön draussen, hab gerade nochmal den Hof geräumt und bin ja fast am überlegen mal eine Nacht draussen zu schlafen so schön im Schnee in meinem kuschlig warmen Schlafsack...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> So wie das Wetter derzeit ist ist es optimal.



  optimal ist was anderes ... 

Aktuell -5°C ... teilweise blauer Himmel und es scheint sonnig werden zu wollen.


----------



## Frankia (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo bei uns im Moment

2,7 ° und ab und zu leichter Schneefall,

teilweise Straßenglätte.............nicht optimal 

dafür wieder Schnee räumen...........


----------



## karsten. (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Frankia schrieb:


> .........nicht optimal [/SIZE]
> 
> ............



*genau !*

die Kälte ist weg 

-6°C    6:00 
 208,6 m ü. NN
Längengrad: 11.3167
Breitengrad: 50.9833

12:00
undjetzttautsauchnoch



ich hatte mich gerade dran gewöhnt 

wie wenn ein guter Bekannter geht  

Schnne reicht auch nicht    weder zum Räumen noch richtig zum Skifahren

ok. die Hunde bleiben (noch) sauber und haaren nicht 

sonmeterschneewärnichtschlecht 

schlechte handyfotos:


----------



## pyro (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> optimal ist was anderes ...
> 
> Aktuell -5°C ... teilweise blauer Himmel und es scheint sonnig werden zu wollen.




Stimmt... 10 cm Neuschnee über Nacht ist zu wenig, ich will mehr!!!! Gern schließe ich mich Karsten an... ein Meter wär echt geil, Schneeschuhe stehn schon bereit!


Temperatur aktuell -5 Grad und es hat dummer weise vor ner Stunde zu schneien aufgehört.


Gestern auf schneebedeckter Fahrbahn konnte man schon so schön driften, meine ESP-Lampe ging fast gar nicht mehr aus. Leider waren aber viele Spassbremsen unterwegs die lieber zu Fuß gehn sollten anstatt den Verkehr zu blockieren. Als die Spassbremsen überholt waren kam ich auf ne gesalzene Straße, da war auch kein Spass, mir tut da mein Auto leid, warum müssen die so viel Salz raushauen???


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



> warum müssen die so viel Salz raushauen???



Damit Du mit der beschriebenen Fahrweise nicht doch noch im nächsten Graben landest. 

Gestern war ich erst mit dem Auto unterwegs, dann mit ner Freundin an einem Ex-Tagebausee spazieren und später wieder auf dem Weg zurück nach Hause. In Anbetracht des angekündigten Glatteises war ich recht froh um die Salzverteiler. Allerdings sieht das Auto auch dementsprechend aus. 
Der braucht dringend ne Wäsche.... 

Aktuell haben wir bis morgen Abend (vorhergesagt  ) ganz leichte Plusgrade und es soll Niederschlag (in welcher Form auch immer) geben. Mir hat's mit dem Frost ebenfalls besser gefallen, aber -22°C sind mir eindeutig zu viel des Guten. Nun wird die Koppel wieder Matschepampe.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Derzeit um die Null Grad, seit zwei Tagen schneits hier jeden Tag leicht.
Mittlererweile haben wir 5 bis 10cm Schnee, vorher hatten wir gar keinen 

Mal sehen wie der Winter noch wird....wegen mir darf er langsam enden!


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heute seit langem mal wieder Tauwetter. +3°

Aber zum tauen gibt es nichts , seit Wochen ist jede Schneewolke irgendwo an uns verbeigezogen. 
Bei uns ist alles grün und einiges an Pflanzen schon erfrohren.


----------



## pyro (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Annett schrieb:


> Damit Du mit der beschriebenen Fahrweise nicht doch noch im nächsten Graben landest.




Hmm... also ein Auto hab ich schon verbraucht das wurde vom Salz zerfressen - Stichwort Rost.

Im Graben geparkt habe ich (toi toi toi) noch nie und der einzigste Unfall seit 1994 war so eine dämlich zugeparkte nicht einsehbare Kreuzung in der Innenstadt. Da war ich zu langsam und der von rechts kommende hat mich hinten am Kofferraum noch erwischt und abgeschossen.  


In München wird in der ganzen Innenstadt nur Split statt Salz gestreut. Da gehts auch, also weg mit dem Salz bzw. wenn Salz, dann nicht den Dreck mit den Metallpartikeln drin die am Lack hängen bleiben und rosten.


Wettermeldung: Heute teilweise Schneefall, insgesamt gute 5cm Neuschnee. Nachmittags leichte Plustemperaturen, aktuell nur noch -5 Grad.



Mein Wunsch wäre noch 14 Tage Schnee und Temperaturen zwischen 0 und -10 Grad. Dann kann der Frühling kommen.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wir haben seit Stunden erst Regen, dann Schnee und jetzt Schneeregen bei +2°C.

Also echt Jürgen ... Du hast Wünsche ... -10-0°C. tzzz tzzz tzzz. 

Ich hab die __ Nase voll von dem Winter ... jetzt muß der Frühling her.

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo hier in NRW ist es 4 Grad Plus und die Eisdecke ist gut am abtauhen keine verlusste zu sehen .


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> jetzt muß der Frühling her.


----------



## pyro (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Och ich hab die letzte Nacht draussen geschlafen und bin am Morgen eingeschneit in einer Pfütze liegend aufgewacht... aber nix geht über gute Ausrüstung, der Goretex Biwaksack war dicht und im Ajungilak Tyin Winter wars schön warm.


Die ganze Nacht hat es geschneit und gestürmt, morgens lag wirklich überall Schnee... auch in der hintersten Ecke des Carports, im Holzschuppen... überall.

Vormittags wechselte das Thermometer von - auf + und seitdem ist nasskaltes Dreckswetter, Schnee klebrig feucht, alles tropft und einfach  BÄHHHHH !!!!


Entweder wirds wieder kalt  unter Null oder sofort mehr als 10 Grad + bitteschön


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> Och ich hab die letzte Nacht draussen geschlafen



Also Jürgen,

So langsam beginne ich an Dir zu zweifeln ...

 Mandy


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Gerade eben hat es -1,7°C, es stürmt und die Schneeflocken kommen waagrecht daher ...

 

es hat seit heute früh gut 10-15cm Neuschnee gegeben ...

In Wien waren +6°C das Maximum ... kein Schnee nur der Wind hat heftig geblasen.


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Helmut,
kannst du mir noch mal kurz beschreiben wie Schnee denn so aussieht? 
Diesen Winter waren es bei uns insgesamt keine 3cm. Alles ist grün, aber den Pflanzen tat das gar nicht gut.


----------



## pyro (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also Jürgen,
> 
> So langsam beginne ich an Dir zu zweifeln ...
> 
> Mandy




Keine Sorge, ich bin nur gern Outdoor unterwegs und musste meine neue Therm A Rest Isomatte in zusammenspiel mit Biwaksack und meinem Winterschlafsack testen.

Ergebnis: Bei Schneeverwehungen muss die Isomatte mit in den Biwaksack rein weil immer wenn ich mich bewege weht es Schnee zwischen die Isomatte und den Biwaksack bzw. Schlafsack. Das ist erstens kalt, zweitens schmilzt der Schnee und die Isomatte wird ganz feucht.


Aktuelle Meldung... gerade heimgekommen, draussen auf der Straße ist es spiegelglatt !!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

so siehts zur Zeit bei mir aus - leichter Schneefall - ca. 50 cm Schneehöhe - wobei dieser
die letzten 24 Stunden ganz schön zusammengesackt ist.

Aber die nächsten 2 Tage soll eher etwas Tauwetter kommen.

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir ist es bedeckt, bischen windig, dafür aber 5,5Grad.

Die Vögel zwitschern herrlich 

Mandy


----------



## pyro (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier ist auch Tauwetter... Schnee schmilzt stark weg.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin, aktuell aller grau bei 4,5grad. teich hat 6grad, gestern abend gabs wieder was zu futtern


----------



## VolkerN (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nabend... 

Besigheim ...sagenhafte 9 Grad ...hoffentlich wirds endlich Fruehling :beten

Im flacheren Teil des Teichs schwimmt noch eine grosse Eisplatte. Bei den Temperaturen hat sie aber keine Chance


----------



## pyro (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir sind inzwischen auch Plusgrade, der Schnee schmilzt gut weg.
Von meinem Teich sehe ich noch nichts, der Schnee der auf der Eisfläche liegt wird nass aber von auftauen ist noch nicht wirklich was zu sehen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ein paar größere Eisstücke im Randbereich habe ich auch entsorgt.
Auf den Styrodurplatten liegt werder Schnee noch Eis. Einen kleinen Teil habe ich nun schon abgedeckt.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir 5Grad, alles Grau in Grau ( voll deprimierend ) und ab und zu Regen . 
Der Teich hat 6,5Grad und alles ist fit.

Morgen hab ich frei, drückt mal die Daumen das schönes Wetter wird. Hab im Garten soooo viel zu machen, bin aber irgendwie nur ein Schönwettergärtner.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Mandy, bei uns scheint gerade die Sonne und es hat auch 5°. 
Das ist doch tolles Wetter, um mal am Teich was zu machen.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> bei uns scheint gerade die Sonne und es hat auch 5°.
> Das ist doch tolles Wetter, um mal am Teich was zu machen.



Grrrrr... ich habe hier Bettgehwetter ...:evil
Mach mich mal noch neidisch, nee, brauchste nicht, bin ich schon ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Mandy, eben gab es einen ganz kurzen Schneeschauer.
Da dachte ich schon, nun muss ich noch mal raus um die Abdeckung wieder drauf zu machen.
Das ganze dauerte keine 10 Minuten und nun ist schon alles wieder so grün wie vorher. 

Unter der Noppenfolie im Randbereich ist es schon heftig Grün.
Wassersterne wuchern aber leider sind Fadenalgen kaum zu sehen.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> aber leider sind Fadenalgen kaum zu sehen.



Ähm, wieso leider?
Wenn Du welche im Teich haben möchtest, ich kann Dir sicher paar schenken 

Bei mir jetzt Sonnenuntergang auf der einen Seite, Weltuntergang auf der Anderen bei aktuell 
4,5 Grad.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nächste Woche ist es in der Nähe von Berlin wärmer als im Herzen von Deutschland. 
Die Fadenalgen kannst du mir gerne fein gemahlen schenken - ist eine gute Nahrung für die Wasserflöhe. Die lieben meine Koi über alles. 

Dieses Jahr war wohl die Kälte oder der Schnee eher in den Randbereichen von Deutschland. Letztes Jahr aber nicht.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Da ich momentan nicht ran komme (durch die Abdeckung) werd ich mir das merken. Kannst mich ja so im April noch mal dran erinner, falls ich es vergesse. Auf jeden Fall kannst Du gerne welche haben  

Mandy


----------



## pyro (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Sonntag vormittag regenschauer, nachmittags bewölkt mit etwas Sonne. Es hatte leichte Plusgrade und ganz OK.

Im Garten war ich aber nicht, ich war Ordner - Security auf einem Umzug und hab mit Moonlights Kollegen - Kolleginnen zusammengearbeitet.


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin.

Diese Nacht hatten wir leichten Frost, derzeit scheint die Sonne.
Teich taute die vergangenen Tage ganz ordentlich, Schnee ist komplett weg. Die Winterkoppel ist nur noch Pampe.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> ich war Ordner - Security auf einem Umzug und hab mit Moonlights Kollegen - Kolleginnen zusammengearbeitet.



Und Jürgen,

Hats Spaß gemacht  ?

Bei mir aktuell blauer Himmel und  Sonnenschein bei 0,5Grad.
Wird ein schöner Tag ... glaube ich 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Heute, Abfahrt in Innsbruck ... leichter Schneefall
Während der Fahrt auf A12 Fahrtrichtung Kufstein - Rosenheim - Salzburg ....

   

Das der Bezug zu Teich besteht ...

 
Teich bei der Raststätte Voralpenkreuz auf der A1 kurz vor Linz

Das Wetter war durchwachsen ... Schneefall, Regen und Sonne ... alles war dabei, bei Temperaturen zwischen 0°C und 6°C ... der Wind war heute nicht vorhanden ...


----------



## Moonlight (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wir hatten heute viel sonne bei max. 14grad. negativ war der eiskalte wind der ständig wehte. . .der hat die temperatur auf gefühlte 5grad gedrückt.


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wind?

Okay, ich war nur im "Innenhof", wenn man das so nennen will. 
Aber ich habe das erste Mal seit Monaten mit Freude etwas im Garten/Hof gemacht. Der Sonnenschein gegen 13/15 Uhr war einfach zu schön. 
Heukrümel zusammen geharkt, den Walnussschössling in ofengerechte Stücke geschnippelt, die drei Beete vor der Scheune von trockenen Pflanzenresten befreit, die Rosen minimal zurück geschnitten - mit mehr schneiden warte ich lieber noch ein wenig -> Spätfröste... 
Also ich fands heute *richtig* schööööön.


----------



## pyro (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und Jürgen,
> 
> Hats Spaß gemacht  ?
> 
> ...



Ohhh ja. Bilder stell ich im anderen Thread mal ein...

Mein Teich trägt mich noch, Nachts hat es Minusgrade, Tagsüber leichte Plusgrade. Das Eis und der Boden taut kaum auf.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin,

Bei mir aktuell 2Grad und es beginnt zu schneien 

...dieses weiße Zeug kann bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, ich hab da keinen Bock mehr drauf ...

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

 zusammen,

hatten heute Nacht - 6,9 °...........

im Moment Sonnenschein udn 12.6 ° .................schön für unseren Faschingsumzug und die Aktiven.........on


----------



## Digicat (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen ...  ... besser ... Mahlzeit 

Traumwetter ... bei +2°C ...


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns knapp 10cm Neuschnee  Gott sei Dank hats jetzt aufgehört. Momentan +2Grad und es taut wieder.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin,

noch 20 cm Eisstärke im Teich, Filter und teileweise Heizung laufen.

Der Filter war bis letzte Woche Donnerstag für 1,5 Wochen wegen der zweistelligen Minustemperaturen ausgefallen. Gab eine Notabschaltung wegen festgefrorenen Schwimmerschalter :evil

Filterhaus wird seit dem auf +5°C gehalten ...

In den letzten 24h max 6°C min 1,7°C Aussentemperatur.

Axel


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nach dem plötzlichen Wintereinbruch gestern, sieht es heute eher wie Frühling aus 

Der Schee ist weg und es sind im Moment 6Grad ... laut Wetterbericht sollen es heute sogar 9Grad werden.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Kurzer nachtrag zu heut morgen:  strahlender sonnenschein und in der sonne sage und schreibe 19grad!!! welch goiles wetter . . .


----------



## Digicat (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Im Moment hat es 8,3°C bei starker Bewölkung und auflebenden Wind ...

 

Es soll morgen noch wärmer werden ... bis 13°C ...


----------



## pyro (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Am Berg ists warm, im Tal ists kalt...

Bei mir sind nachts immer noch Temperaturen weit unter Null grad. Vorgestern -7 Grad.
Tagsüber in der Sonne taut der Schnee langsam weg. Das Eis im Teich ist noch immer bedenkenlos tragfähig, es taut am Rand minimalst.

Heute hat es kurz geregnet, das rührte aber nix an. Der Boden ist gefrohren, das Wasser steht im Garten.


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Es wird warm heute, 13°C sind vorhergesagt ... jetzt hat es schon 7,1°C.

Der Wind stürmt und die Sonne findet ab und zu eine Wolkenlücke um zu scheinen ...

  

 

Rechts der Vergleich zu gestern ...


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Noch ein Sonnenbild von gerade eben nachschieb ....
 

Wünsche Euch auch einen schönen Tag ....


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wir hatten heute zwar keine Sonne und ab und zu Sprühregen, aber um 6Uhr waren es schon 10,4°C ... und es wurde über den tag noch wärmer.
Ich bin heute sogar im kurzen Poloshirt und nur mit ner Strickjacke zur Arbeit gegangen 

Es wird Frühling ....   

Mandy


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mandy,
Ihr im Norden müsst aber hart gesotten sein, im Poloshirt bei der "Kälte".:shock
In 2 Wochen gehts nach Florida , meine Tochter lebt dort und hat 30°gemeldet!
Da lauf ich auch im Poloshirt:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also bei 15°C kann man sich schon mal im Poloshirt vor's Türchen wagen 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Der Morgen schaut durchwachsen aus ... aufgelockert bewölkt bei 7,4°C und sehr stürmischen Wind ....

 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Moonlight (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir ist es auch ziemlich stürmig. Ab und an sieht es aus als ob die Sonne durch kommen will, aber die kann sich irgendwie nicht durchsetzen.
Das Ganze bei momentan noch 7Grad. Da geht bestimmt noch was 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Eine dünne, gefrorene Haut ziert den Teich heute morgen ... es muß also leichte -°C gehabt haben, aktuell hat es 3,2°C bei Sonnenschein und stürmischen Wind. Es ist aufgelockert bewölkt.

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## pyro (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich hab seit 1994 den Autoführerschein... aber so tief auf Grundeis wie heute ist mir mein A... noch nie unterm fahren gegangen. 1,5 KM... 16 Minuten.

Der Berg runter war einfach nur noch spiegelglatt. Gott sei Dank hatte niemand einen Unfall.
 

Foto entstand im bayr. Wald, nähe Bischofsmais.


Am Berg wars ganz schön... bis der Schneesturm einsetzte, siehe Fotos.


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Für die Woche sind Temperaturen bis an die 20° angekündigt.
Da stell ich schon mal das Futter bereit.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus zusammen,

wir hatten heute Nacht ca. 10 cm Neuschnee.
Wobei heute ein sonniger Tag wird - ab heute aber stetiger Temperaturanstieg - bis 15 ° C sollen
Ende der Woche drin sein.

LG Markus


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

wir hatten heute Nacht -2,3°C, der Tag war bedeckt - Sonne Fehlanzeige, gen Mittag fing es dann an zu nieseln.
An den nicht abgedeckten Stellen war der Teich wieder mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt.

Mittlerweile haben wir 6,4°C steigend.

Als ich heute morgen vor der Arbeit (gegen 5.00 Uhr) nochmal kontrolle am Teich gemacht habe, war der 15m Steg mit einer Reifschicht bedeckt. Als ich nach 5 Minuten aus dem Filterhaus kam, sah ich frische Tierspuren auf der vollen Steglänge.

Das Tier ist durch den Filterteich gelaufen, hat eine Schrittlänge von ca 25 cm, einen Gang wie eine Katze, Fußabdruck ca 3 cm. Es waren deutlich 4 Ballen zu erkennen, welche aber nicht Rund wie bei einer Katze waren, sondern eher eiförmig. Ich denke das 4 Krallenabdrücke zu sehen waren. Ich hoffe mal nicht das es ein Waschbär war.
Ich konnte kein Tier finden... :beten

Axel

PS: Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, Beim Waschbären sieht man 5 Zehen und der hintere Abdruck ist deutlich länger. Dieser scheidet also schonmal aus !


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich hatte bis gegen 13.00Uhr Sonne und in Selbiger um die 18°C ... danach wurde es bewölkt und gegen Abend begann es zu regenen. Momentan sind es 4°C ... Tendenz eher fallend 

Einen Waschbär hatte ich auch schon im Garten ... aber als der die Bürste von meinem Kater gesehen hat, hat er sich schleunigst vom Acker gemacht  und war seither nicht mehr gesehen.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

5,6°C 

 

leider geht ein kühler Wind

Wünsche Euch auch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Redlisch (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin,

das Wasser hat in 2m 6,1 °C, die Luft war heute gegen 3.30 Uhr bei -1,6°C, jetzt bei 9,9°C.

Der Vlieser und der Abschäumer laufen auf 100%, der Biotec mit Filterteich auf 20 %.

Noch ist der Teich abgedeckt.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nabend,

heute hatten wir 7h Sonne und 13,3 °C. Die Wassertemperatur ist mittlerweile stabil auf 7,2°C in 2m Tiefe gestiegen.

Ich habe heute eine Folienbahn entfernt und einen Skimmer angeschaltet. Den Fischen scheint es allen gut zu gehen, einige Koi haben einen ganz schönen Schuss in die Länge gemacht. Schön sie wieder zu sehen, der Teich war seit November abgedeckt.

Die Fadenalgen sind alle verschwunden, das __ Hornkraut ist weitergewachsen.

Axel


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir heute keine sonne und nur 8,5grad. der teich hat 11,6grad und die koi gieren nach allem was in die futterluke rein paßt  mandy


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heute war Sonnenbaden am Teich angesagt. 
Die Koi sind schon recht munter und haben die Futtergaben gierig aufgenommen.
Nun ist er zu 60% abgedeckt. Im Filter wurde der Mulm vom Winter entsorgt.


----------



## pyro (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir ist es warm und da mein Schlafzimmerfenster richtung Osten zeigt wurde ich heute morgen von den Sonnenstrahlen geweckt. Leider musste ich ab 13 Uhr arbeiten und konnte die Sonne nicht genießen. Morgen selbiges Spiel. Wenigstens bleiben mir am Vormittag 2-3 Stunden...


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Ohne viele Worte ...

 

bei 8,6°

Wünsche Euch auch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Moonlight (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir heute in der Sonne 31°C ...
War herrlich im Garten 

Teich liegt aktuell bei 13,8°C ...

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Schock am zeitigen morgen ...

-1,4°C ... 5cm Schnee ... noch immer schneit es leicht ...
 

Der Wind hat sich zu einem Lüfterl beruhigt ...

Dafür entschädigte mich ein sehr schöner Sonnenaufgang
 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Palmsonntag


----------



## Frankia (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

da kannst du ja gleich wieder die Ski auspacken...........

Keine schöne Überraschung, bei uns heute Nacht auch  -1,4 ° und das Teichwasser auf 8 ° abgesunken..........


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

auf Grund des steigenden Luftdruckes ist es nach dem bedeckten Samstag übernacht wolkenlos geworden, so konnte das Thermometer auf -2,3 °C abfallen.

Die Wassertemperatur ist auf 8°C gesunken.

Axel


----------



## pyro (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier bei mir wars am Samstag sehr ungemütlich... kalt, richtig windig und einfach grauslig. Genaue Temperaturen habe ich nicht aber die Null Grad Grenze könnte auch unterschritten worden sein. Ich hoffe das beste für die Pflanzen das nix kaputt ging.

Heute hingegen war es sehr sonnig und in windgeschützten Ecken ganz angenehm. Mit Wind wars nicht sehr warm.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

hoffentlich regnet es die nächsten Tage mal wieder richtig :beten (aber ned alles auf einmal)
  

noch ist alles schön grün
      

manche Felder schauen auch so aus


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Nach den letzten verregneten Tagen, war heute mal ein schöner Tag ...

Gländhütte und Teich


----------



## pyro (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich komme gerade von der Feuerwehr heim... laut Leitstelle regnete es in unserem Bereich heute zwischen 16 und 20 Uhr 57 Liter je qm.

Höchstpegel war kurz nach 18 Uhr mit 22 Litern innerhalb von 10 Minuten. Ich war zu der Zeit gerade auf dem Heimweg mit dem Auto... die kleinen PKWs sind da auf der Strasse geschwommen - dank vollbeladenem Transporter hatte ich kein Problem. 

Zuhause angekommen gings an den Teich, der lief an sämtlichen Stellen wo es nur geht über - unter anderem auch über den Uferwall in den Ufergraben. Der Teichauslauf schaffte die Wassermengen nicht bzw. war bei der Menge die überlief etwas verstopft zwischen den Steinen - das, obwohl ich aufgrund der Regenfälle der letzten Tage schon alle Zuläufe umgeleitet bzw. entfernt habe. Aber bei ca. 25qm Teichfläche waren das knappe 1500 Liter die da in 4 Stunden in den eh schon vollen Teich kamen.

Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also ich hatte Bombenwetter. 
Sonne, ab und zu mal ein Wölkchen ... aber im Durchschnitt 25°C im Schatten ...

Mandy


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi,

bei uns war heute auch schönes Wetter, für alle Fälle hatte ich heute aber auch ne Regenkombi dabei - die Wetterfrösche liegen manchmal schon sehr daneben 

da kann ich es besser abschätzen ob was kommt:
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## pyro (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ja, im Radio auf Antenne Bayern war ja den ganzen Tag zu hören... Franken und nördliche Oberpfalz schön und Biergartenwetter. An den Alpen ganztags Regen und da wo die kalte Regenluft und die warme Sonnenluft zusammenprallt - also grob an der Donau - da rummst es gegen Abend gewaltig.

Das hats auch getan. Bis 16 Uhr war bei uns auch Sonne und Biergartenwetter...


----------



## blackbird (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> ?..also grob an der Donau - da rummst es gegen Abend gewaltig...



Hier in Ingoldorf an der Donau hat's gestern und in der Nacht mehrmals geregnet, aber nix Schlimmes.
Grüße, Tim


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Karlsruhe . . . aktuell 13 Grad und Regen.

Übrigens gab es bei uns im Radio einen Wettbewerb zur Umbennenung der 4 Jahreszeiten. Klarer Spitzenreiter:

FRÜHLUNG - ARXXXLOCH - HERBST - WINTER



Grüße . . . Thomas

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Also mir kommt vor die Unwetter und die Winde häufen sich ...

Das Wetter wird immer extremer ...

Am Wochenende zum 03.06.2012 und in der letzten Nacht zum 13.06.2012 ...

Jetzt hat es gerade 11,7°C, starkbewölkt bei stürmischen Wind ... immo kein Regen.
Schaut aber aus, als ob es gleich "mit Kübeln" schüttet ...


----------



## VolkerN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns im Raum Stuttgart ist der Monat Juni doch eher von der feuchten Sorte  ...vorgestern warens fast 14 Liter. 

...aber ...ich will nicht jammern. Lt. Wetterbericht sollte es gestern an den Alpen bis zu 100 Liter / qm regnen :shock  (was GottSeiDank nicht ganz so -wie vorhergesagt- eingetreten ist). Dennoch warens wohl bis zu 80 Liter ...Helmut, ich kann dir nur zustimmen: Die Wetterentwicklungen werden immer extremer.


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ich bin auch mittelmäßig genervt von diesem kühlen regenwetter im juni 

eine freundin sagte gestern "schaltjahr-kaltjahr", ist da eigentlich was dran, also lässt sich das belegen? 

ich hab  wo man sowas nachschauen könnte :?


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

ich richt mich immer nach dem, so _ungefähr_ passt der schon 

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



> 10. - 12.6. frühe Nebel und schöne Tage



von wegen schöne tage 



> 13.-22.6. regenwetter



vom 14.-18.6. haben wir aber hochsommertemperaturen  zumindest versprochen haben sie das


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo 

mich bröckelt dass Wetter im Moment der maßen an ,ich könnt gerade 
Gerade eben 17,2° c und Regen, seit Tagen keine Sonne gesehen, Wasser temperatur 18° und auch nur weil ich dreimal meine Warmwasser-Wärmepumpe in den Teich geleert habe,ich habe schon überlegt die Teichheizung zu aktivieren und den Teich zur hälfte abzudecken um entlich mal 22°-23°c im Teich zu haben. 
Und heute abend in der Uk, reden sie von einer Hitzeschlacht D-NL bei 30°C ,bei mir gibt es Koi (Eis)am Stiel.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Seit der Kachelmann im Gefängnis war haben wir kein Wetter mehr 

In Karlsruhe aktuell 14,7 Grad und es regnet . . . ich gehe trotzdem mal buddeln solange mein Pfützenteich noch nicht geliefert wurde. Solarpumpe hat eben der Mann im großen gelben Auto gebracht


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

@Bilderzähler
Kein Problem, bei 260L bist du ja im 10 minuten wieder da.
Gruss von der Weinstraße nach Karlsruhe Patrick


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

@bilderzähler: schön, noch ein badner hier 

grüße von baden-baden (wo es nicht regnet)  nach karlsruhe


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

eigentlich ist der Juni bei uns ziemlich normal verlaufen, die letzten 5 Tage war 0 Regen ...

 

Sonnenstunden im Mai:
 

und im Juni:
 

Axel


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eigentlich ist der Juni bei uns ziemlich normal verlaufen, die letzten 2 Zage war 0 Regen ...
> 
> ...



Auf nach Niedersachsen . . . bei uns regnet es seit Tagen. Mal weniger . . . eher mehr. Und gestern hatte ich bei kuschligen 18° im Wohnzimmer dann doch den Ofen an 

Thomas


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo, 



> 13.-22.6. regenwetter


laut 100jährigem-Kalender is doch hier alles im grünen Bereich  ==> es regnet :smoki


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Der Regen hat aufgehört. Für "Regenscheid" ist aber wenig runtergekommen.

Hier war es heute Mittag 11 Grad , das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Die Sonne ,die Sonne  ich seh tatsächlich die Sonne, Juhu 19,5°C leicht bewölkt aber ich seh die Sonne 
Gruss aus Meckenheim/ Pfalz Patrick


----------



## katja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

 bei uns auch, leichte wolken, aber sonst blauer himmel und SONNE!! 

das ist doch schon ein ganz anderes feeling, wenn man rausschaut 

gruß aus baden-baden


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich will auch Sonne. Hier ist weiterhin alles grau mit Nieselregen und ar..kalt.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

War gerade drausen viel Sonne ,wenig Wolken und 24,3°C 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Und weg ist sie wieder 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier ist auch Sonne zwischen den Wolken... und es ist direkt merklich wärmer. So kanns bleiben.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir wechselhaft ... mal Sonne mal Wolken bei 19,5°C.
Aktuell sieht es aus, als ob es heute noch ein Gewitter geben will ...

Abwarten 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Das Wetter ist heute schöner als gestern ...

Gestern auf der Rosenburg

     

Es hat jetzt 20,1°C, leicht bewölkt und leichter Wind ...


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns in der Vorderpfalz (Hochdorf-Assenheim bei Neustadt an der Weinstraße) 18,5 Grad und leichter Regen. evil
Ich will endlich Sonne!
Mensch Patrick (aus Meckenheim) iss endlich mal deinen Teller leer.....damit es wieder schönes Wetter gibt 
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Gestern hätte ich es fast gepackt ,hat man ja auch gemerkt zumindest ein paar stunden Sonne
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Sommer pur ... bei 29,9°C ... 

   

Irgendwie gehts jetzt wieder zu schnell mit dem Sommer, von einem zum anderen Extrem


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier ist es trüb und es regnet immer mal wieder. Den Grillabend haben wir schon gecancelt.  Dabei ist es schwül - aber es sollten 26 Grad werden, zum Glück sind es nur 21. Bei der Schwüle allemal genug. Ich hasse Schwüle .
Und das REgenwetter tut den sch...ß Eichenprozessionsspinnern hoffentlich nicht gut! .
Leider ist hier der ganze Wald befallen - man traut sich kaum richtig mit den Hunden zu gehen. Und das zuständige Amt hat keine Leute und kein Geld - macht nur die gefährlichsten Stellen, an Kindergärten etc., die Biester sind ja nicht mehr so zu bekämpfen jetzt (wäre nur bis Mai gegangen), die müssen jetzt mit einem riesigen Staubsauger abgesaugt werden.


----------



## pema (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



> Irgendwie gehts jetzt wieder zu schnell mit dem Sommer, von einem zum anderen Extrem



Ach, gemeckert wird doch immer

petra


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo 
Und das schon seid Tagen da ist doch die lust zu frust am motieren.
Gruss R.


----------



## pyro (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Gestern: heiß, Sonne, Sonne Sonne...

Heute: heisser, Sonne Sonne Sonne Sonne Sonne...

Wir kratzen auch gerade an der 30 Grad Marke bei blau-weissem Himmel über Bayern. Der Wasserstand im Teich hat sich wieder normalisiert. Der grosse Regen vor ein paar Tagen war gut für die Natur.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

30 'Grad un dSonne pur in Berlin      -   viiiiel zu warm!  puuuuh!


----------



## blackbird (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> 30 'Grad un dSonne pur in Berlin      -   viiiiel zu warm!  puuuuh!



Jepp - stimmt, hier bei uns auch... 
knapp 30° und knackige Sonne.  

Hatten wir die letzten drei Tage in Wien auch  

Schön warm  

Grüße, Tim


----------



## pyro (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

32,5 Grad hier bei mir - ich kann barfuß nicht auf meinen Steg am Teich gehen - das Lärchenholz ist zu heiß für meine Füße. Selbiges bei Porphyrplatten, nur das rote Betonpflaster und Rasen ist ok.


----------



## blackbird (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



pyro schrieb:


> 32,5 Grad hier bei mir - ich kann barfuß nicht auf meinen Steg am Teich gehen - das Lärchenholz ist zu heiß für meine Füße. Selbiges bei Porphyrplatten, nur das rote Betonpflaster und Rasen ist ok.


Na, dann kann ich mich ja auf schönes Wetter im 

Dorf 

einstellen 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## pyro (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



blackbird schrieb:


> Na, dann kann ich mich ja auf schönes Wetter im
> 
> Dorf
> 
> ...



Ja, derzeit stimmt wieder ein gewisser Spruch...

Über Bayern lacht die Sonne - über den Rest die ganze Welt


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

puhh, hier in baden-baden auch schwülheiße 31 grad  



wenns heute abend rumpelt, dann vermutlich ordentlich!


----------



## bilderzaehler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Umzu Karlsruhe aktuell 29 Grad, sonnig mit Gewölk, windig und doch schwül ohne Ende. Denke, dass es noch heute kracht. Schließlich wurden nach der wochenlangen Schönwetterperiode schon Hitzegewitter vorhergesagt 

Schuld hat nur der Kachelmann . . . seit der im Knast war, gibts kein Wetter mehr . . . 

Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Auch in Grünbach ist es brütend heiß, im Moment hat es 28,2°C bei stürmischen Wind ...
 

Ich fülle den Teich nach ... in den letzten 3 heißen und windigen Tagen ist der Wasserstand um 12cm gesunken ... und nein ich habe kein Leck oder einen Docht im Teich ...

Ist die natürliche Verdunstung, sowohl der Pflanzen als auch durch die Wellen an der Oberfläche ...


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Jetzt gerade gewittert es ein wenig, 32 Grad. Hoffentlich kühlt es sich bald wieder ab, war zwar hier nur ein Tag so heiß, aber mir reicht das allemale .


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich komm grad vom Teich, 33 Grad und völlig Windstill, das hält doch kein Mensch aus.


----------



## pyro (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich komm grad vom Teich, 33 Grad und völlig Windstill, das hält doch kein Mensch aus.



Genau um diese Zeit war ich mit ca. 35 FFW-Kameraden, 2 Notärzten und 5 Rettungssanis damit beschäftigt mittels Spreizer und Schere einen schwer verletzten Menschen aus einem Auto zu schneiden damit dieser per Hubschrauber ins KH kommt. Der Unfall zwischen dem PKW und LKW ereignete sich natürlich an einer Kreuzung ohne Schatten.

Dagegen find ich es in kurzer Hose an meinem Teich selbst bei 32 Grad sehr angenehm. 


... und Gott sei Dank war im PKW nur der Fahrer - für einen Beifahrer wäre es ein schneller aber grausliger Tod gewesen.

http://img.mittelbayerische.de/bdb/1708100/1708159/300x.jpg


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns in Meckenheim , ist es im moment, ziehmlich Dunkel und 19,5 °c warm, und das um 00:17 Uhr

@ Pyro 
Tolle beschäftigungen hast du da,der zum Glück nicht vorhandene Beifahrer, wäre wohl platt gewesen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Patrick K schrieb:


> @ Pyro
> Tolle beschäftigungen hast du da,der zum Glück nicht vorhandene Beifahrer, wäre wohl platt gewesen
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ich bin seit 21 Jahren ehrenamtlich aktiver Feuerwehrler und finde das richtig und wichtig.

Der Beifahrer wäre zu 100% Tod gewesen - darüber waren sich alle einig. Aber auch so verlief alles mit viel Glück - auf dem LKW waren Porphyrplatten ungesichert geladen die nicht den Weg durch die Glasscheibe ins Führerhaus fanden und der LKW bremste noch so ab das er sich nicht weiter ins Auto schob bzw. das Auto begrub. Ob der Fahrer aber überlebt weis ich nicht, er war schwer verletzt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

@pyro


> Dagegen find ich es in kurzer Hose an meinem Teich selbst bei 32 Grad sehr angenehm.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.



> Ich bin seit 21 Jahren ehrenamtlich aktiver Feuerwehrler und finde das richtig und wichtig.




Wetter bei uns im Moment Regen, die Gewitter der Nachr haben sich aber verzogen.
Temp. geschätzte 17 Grad (Thermometer is Kaputt)


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich musste nachts um 3 Uhr rum nochmal raus - hier war ein heftiges Gewitter.

Bis zum morgen war alles wieder vorbei - nur ein paar Pfützen und natürlich die frische Luft zeugten vom nächtlichen Regen.

Aktuell messe ich am Gartenhaus neben dem Teich 30 Grad und ein Spatz nimmt gerade ein Erfrischungsbad.

Würde jeder Vogel der sich im Teich badet 1 Euro zahlen würd ich derzeit fast reich werden...


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



> Würde jeder Vogel der sich im Teich badet 1 Euro zahlen würd ich derzeit fast reich werden..



 genau das hab ich vorhin auch gedacht 

hier sind es vor allem die amseln, die nicht genug von der planscherei bekommen


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier isses seit zwei Tagen schwül-heiß!
So langsam wünsche ich mir wieder nen Tag Regen!!


----------



## bilderzaehler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen aus Karlsruhe,

Novemberwetter im Juni . . . lediglich der zumehmende Regen ist wärmer . . . absolut bääh 

Hier die aktuellen Daten:

Windgeschwindigkeit: 0.0 km/h
Lufttemperatur: 18.9
Luftfeuchtigkeit: 96%
Luftdruck:	 1019.9 hPa

 Thomas


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

In Grünbach herrscht wieder Hochsommer, denn die Wetterstation zeigt 26,4°C, keinen Wind.

   

Es soll heute der heißeste Tag werden mit 36°C ...


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

puhh, da bist du aber auch nicht zu beneiden helmut


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In Berlin aktuell 21 Grad, leicht bedeckt - sehr angenehm!  Wärmer muß es meinetwegen nicht werden!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

So ab 13:00 zogen Wolken auf (war auch vorhersehbar, sehr schwül und diesig war es)

Zum Kaffee (15:45) gab es dann den ersten Donner ... das Gewitter dauerte ca. bis 19:00.

Im Moment haben wir 21,3°C und ein kühles Lüfterl geht ...

Und während ich das hier tippe, donnert es gerade wieder ...

Hoffe die Nacht bleibt halbwegs ruhig und es kommen keine Unwetter :beten


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heute früh bedeckt und es regnete leicht bei 14 Grad. Für mich seeeehr angenehm.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus 



> Hoffe die Nacht bleibt halbwegs ruhig und es kommen keine Unwetter :beten



Bei uns waren nur ein paar Gewitter, aber die Nacht war sonst sehr ruhig ...

Dafür traf es nicht weit von uns entfernt, in Gutenstein ein ... ein Blitz löste einen Brand aus ...

Jetzt scheint die Sonne und es dürfte wieder ein heißer Tag werden, aber am Abend und in der Nacht soll es wieder zu Gewitter oder Unwettern kommen ...


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Gestern spätnachmittag hat es geregnet, von ca. 1730 bis 21 Uhr.

Heute ist schönes warmes schwüles Sommerwetter. Sehr dampfig und man schwitzt bei jeder Kleinigkeit.


----------



## blackbird (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Seit heute vormittag Sonne mit ein paar Wolken, kann gerne noch einige Grad wärmer werden und dann endlich mal so bleiben...


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Heute vormittag hat es noch geregnet ... 

Nachmittags kam dann die Sonne wieder raus ...

   
Die Bilder sind von ca. 18:00


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen Teichfreunde

Heute mal ein Wetter zum wieder ins Bett kuscheln ...

14,6°C und Regen ... die Abkühlung tut aber auch gut ...


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir hat sichs ausgekuschelt (der Kater war da und hat uns aus dem Bett geholt) - strahlend blauer Himmel und geschätzte 23 °C - die Wetterstation zeigt allerdings 35,1 °C an - der Sensor liegt gerade voll in der Sonne.
Also bestes Radl-und Grillwetter.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Moin,

ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken bei ca. 20°C im Schatten.
In der Sonne sind es aktuell 29,5°C ... schönes Wetter für meinen Beton  ... aber auch für die Wäsche (heute ist Waschtag, grins)

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Moin,
> ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken bei ca. 20°C im Schatten.
> In der Sonne sind es aktuell 29,5°C ... schönes Wetter für meinen Beton  ... aber auch für die Wäsche (heute ist Waschtag, grins)
> Mandy


Moin moin. 
Hier das gleiche... sind ja nur ein paar km. 

Mein Arbeitsplatz liegt nachher in der prallen Sonne  
Die Lampen an den neuen Wegen werden aufgestellt. D.h. Graben für das Erdkabel ausschachten und Verkabelung vornehmen. 
Freue mich trotzdem über den Sonnenschein

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Sonne im Allgäu, aber warm ist's nicht!
Schade!
Wassertemperatur 22°C - hart an der Grenze für Weicheier...


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

 

Kulmbeach: sonnig, Luft 22°C, Teich 17°C


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Abend

Ab 15:00 ist die Sonne raus gekommen und es war richtig heiß ...

Im Schatten allerdings fröstelte es einen ...

Jetzt hat es 17,9°C und der Teich 19,5°C.

 

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend

Ps.: Sehr schönes Bild Mitch  Endlich einer der auch Bilder beisteuert


----------



## blackbird (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi auch... 
Bei uns in Berlin hat sich ab mittags die Sonne doch noch von ihrer besseren Seite gezeigt. 
Neuer Status: Sonnenbrand auf der Schulter, Lampen im Garten fertig


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Tim

Und wo bleibt das Bild von der Fertigstellung mit ein bisserl Wetter :beten

Nehme auch eins, von eben, mit dem Sonnenbrand ...


----------



## blackbird (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Tim
> 
> Und wo bleibt das Bild von der Fertigstellung mit ein bisserl Wetter :beten
> 
> Nehme auch eins, von eben, mit dem Sonnenbrand ...



Hallo Helmut, 
dachte ich auch schon - aber Lampenfertigstellungsbilder ergeben doch nur Sinn, wenn die Lampen sichtbar leuchten... Sonst siehst Du nur Eiswürfel und fragst Dich, was das soll... 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo, 
hoffentlich ändert sich das Wetter ned schon wieder - die Ballons fahren so tief  

 
(in ca. 20 km Entfernung)


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Super Mitch 

Wenn Ballone tief __ fliegen wird das Wetter schlecht 

Ist so, wie die __ Frösche bei Schönwetter nach oben klettern


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Grünbach meldet 23,3°C bei herrlichen Sonnenschein ...

Leichter Wind aus West ...


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Schönen Sonntag 

Ahrensfelde hat strahlenden Sonnenschein bei 20°C im Schatten und bereits 28,5°C in der Sonne 

Wir fahren dann nach Berlin Marzahn in die Gärten der Welt. Da gibt es einen Bonsai-Kurs mit Jens Lohmer (wer auch immer das ist) ... mal sehen was ich dort so alles zu sehen bekomme 
Laut Zeitung soll er der Udo Walz der Bonsai's sein ... aha ... ich bin gespannt.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja einen Tip wie ich meine wilden Bäumchen beschnippeln kann.

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag
> 
> Ahrensfelde hat strahlenden Sonnenschein bei 20°C im Schatten und bereits 28,5°C in der Sonne
> 
> ...


Hi zusammen, 
toller Tipp, gutes Wetter, direkt um die Ecke und ich muss arbeiten... Hab auf der Homepage gar nichts zu einem Kurs gefunden - nur Ausstellung...
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Das stand in der zeitung. allerdings durfte man zum eintritt noch mal eintritt bezahlen  das hab ich mir verkniffen . . . so wichtig war es mir dann doch nicht. hab 118 bilder gemacht. mal sehen wenn ich zeit finde


----------



## blackbird (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Will ja nich meckern, aber Sommer geht anders... 

Aktuell starker Regen (hätten wir vielleicht ohne "Regen-erationbereich" bauen sollen) und ca. 15° C...

So sieht's jetzt aus
 

Naja, der Rasen freut sich.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo 
nach bis zu 36°c über den Tag haben wir hier noch um 23:57 Uhr   21°c 
Echt Hammer,  man kann gar nicht soviel trinken, wie man Schwitzen kann

Gruss Patrick


----------



## pyro (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier haben wir auch um die 35 Grad, superwarm, Wasserspiegel im Teich wird zusehends weniger.

Gestern nacht wars wirklich sehr warm, da haben die Fusslballfrust-Alkoholleichen wenigstens nicht gefrohren wenn man orientierungslos nicht mehr heim findet.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktuell 25grad, total schwül und neben leichtem grollen war eben der erste blitz da. wenns richtig kommt wird das ein böses gewitter . . .


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Heute war es wieder heiß von bis zu 35°C ...
Nachmittags gab es zwar Blitz und Donner aber GsD keinen Regen ...

Morgen soll es noch was drauf geben ... bis 38°C


----------



## pyro (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wenn ich wenigstens die Zeit hätte den Tag im kühlen zu verbringen oder im Bad...

Aber nein, ich arbeite derzeit durchgehend täglich zwischen 12 und 17 Stunden, auch am Wochenende. Jetzt bin ich in einer total warmen Halle bei der Abiturzeugnisverleihung.

Morgen und übermorgen arbeite ich draussen, Feuerwerke... da fressen mich dann die Mücken.


Von Regen gibts hier keine Spur.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heul doch , grins. regnen tuts hier auch nicht, nur donner und blitze.


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

 Ihr habt Sommer



:smoki Hier ist kein Sommer Kurze Hose fast zu kalt


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen . . . aktuell 20grad, alles grau in grau und es donnert und regnet. wie sollte es auch anders sein wenn wir beton machen wollen    wünsche allen einen schönen samstag


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich drück Euch den Daumen das alles gut geht, Mandy ...


----------



## Goldfischteich (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

blauer Himmel und 26 Grad lt. Thermometer, gefühlt in der Sonne über 30 Grad, das ist Sommer....


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Freunde

Greenbeach meldet 30,0°C (eben erreicht), ohne leichten Wind wäre es nicht auszuhalten 

 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

gestern gegen 17 Uhr viel das Thermometer von 28 auf 18°C innerhalb 15 Minuten - begleitet von Windboen, anschliessend folgte ein heftiges Gewitter mit Starkregen (16l/m² in 8 Minuten !).

Jetzt haben wir 27 °C, ab und an kommt mal eine kleine Wolke vorbei... richtig angenehm 

Axel


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo

Kulmbeach, 31°C im Schatten  

 

mit den Gewittern/Regen hatten wir bis jetzt Glück, sind alle vorbeigezogen


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo 
Meckenheim 30°c ,blauer Himmel ,Sonne , ich sitz am Teich und versuch mich mit Unterwasserfotos , ein Wunderschöner Sommertag 
Gruss Patrick:smoki


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,
 das war die 2. Gewitterzelle gestern.
Die erste passierte uns nördlich gegen 7.30 Uhr. 
In den Nachbarkreisen war Unwetterwarnung angesagt. Der ganze Horizont war schwarz und ein Blitz zuckte neben den anderen. Mein HF-Detektor flackerte, es war schon ein Dauerleuchten 

die erste Gewitterzelle
 

die 2.
 

Axel


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nachdem der regen heut vormittag aufgehört hatte, hielt der sommer wieder einzug. aktuell 27grad und schon wieder schwül. bin gespannt obs wieder ein gewitter gibt.


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

hier die aktuellen Gewitter um 20.52 Uhr ( in den letzten 2 Stunden)

Es wurden 7604 Blitze detektiert:

Weiß aktuell, Rot -120 Minuten

 

Man kann gut die Zugrichtung und die Geschwindigkeit sehen, so könnt ihr euch schon mal darauf vorbereiten 

Morgen wird es im Süden der Republik kräftig rundgehen 

Axel


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Axel,

wir haben es gerade noch rechtzeitig geschafft  
 


ich schau immer da nach: 

* defekter Link entfernt *

&

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=de&subpage_0=16


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

um uns (baden-baden) rum fette gewitter und regen unterwegs, wir werden scheinbar wieder ausgelassen  http://www.wetteronline.de/radarprognose.htm

dabei wäre eine abkühlung dringend notwendig! die luft steht immer noch bei aktuell 26 grad 



warum habe ich eigentlich gerade geduscht...?


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Gestern hat es bei uns sehr nach Gewitter ausgesehen ...

Um uns hat es Unwetter gegeben, GsD bei uns kein Tropfen, nur Blitz und Donner ...

Heute ist es bis jetzt nur sehr schwül ...

Aktuell hat es noch immer 28,4°C und im Haus 28,3°C  ... Logo sind ja alle Fenster und Türen offen ...

Der Teich hat, nachdem ich ca. 10cm, auf max. Wasserstand aufgefüllt habe, 24°C ...

Die Hausfledermaus ...
 
... ist auch schon ausgeflogen


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ist der kalt.

ich habe aktuell 26 ° - Badewasser..


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Mensch Reinhold ... schön von Dir wieder was zu lesen :knuddel

Kalt  ... gerade richtig, um sich kurz abzukühlen ...


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut,
ich gebe Dir recht, meine Temperaturen sind das auch nicht, zumindest nicht zum Abkühlen......


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

von der dachterrasse aus sieht man das gewitter über frankreich winkend vorbeiziehen 

na wenigstens haben wir jetzt daher ein laues lüftchen....


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ohhh helmut! die ist ja süß die fledermaus 

hier flattern auch welche rum, aber wo die tagsüber "rumhängen"


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Gestern Abend nach einem heftigen Gewitterguss über der Müritz:
 

Die nervige (Live)Musik vom Strand verstummte bei dem Guss schlagartig und der See verschwand komplett im Grau.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

[OT]Mußt du unter den Dachsparren gucken, Katja  

Bis vor kurzen haben wir die Fledermaus auch net wahrgenommen ...

Der Nachbar sagte uns er hätte eine untern Dach ... zeigte außen hin ...

Als wir nachgesehen haben ... WoW .. da saß auch eine ... 

Aber sie sitzen immer wieder auf einem anderen Sparren ...

Viel Glück beim nachsehen ... Daumen drück ...[/OT]


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Sodele,
endlich fertig.

Habe bis gerade den BWW entkalt, bei über 23° Härte ist da nach 8 Jahren alles dicht...

Die Leitungen im BWW-Speicher habe ich mit einer VA-Stange, wo ich einen Meisselkopf dran geschmiedet habe und der Schlagbohrmaschiene wieder frei bekommen. Der ganzen Kalk abgeschlagen und mit dem Naßsauger rausgesaugt, nun sieht er drinne wieder aus wie neu und ich kann duschen gehen ...

Dann raus an den Teich mit nem Weizen und die Nacht geniessen :smoki

 

Nur nicht vergessen den Stör zu füttern, der hatte mich vor 2 Wochen attackiert als ich sein Futter vergessen habe, sowas hat er vorher noch nie gemacht 

Axel


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



katja schrieb:


> ...sieht man das gewitter über frankreich winkend vorbeiziehen
> 
> ....



und bei uns kotzt es sich gerade aus.  shock


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

 aber bei uns auch 

es hat es sich wohl anders überlegt und beigedreht  endlich luft!! und wasser für den garten


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ich war mal schnell auf dem Dachboden (Blickrichtung Norden)

       

       

war das ein Wetterleuchten


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

Bei uns is es ruhig, sitze am Blochhaus beim Teich. Ein paar Schäfenwolken und heller Mond.
 

Axel


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hey Mitch 
absolut geile Bilder ,sieht ungefähr so aus wie bei mir vor der Haustür,es sind im moment 2-3 Blitze die Sekunde ,voll Brutal.
Ich habe ca. 1000l vorsichtshalber abgelassen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bilderzaehler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Gewitter ist momentan bei uns . . . gut, dass ich mir vorhin den Wolf gegossen habe :evil


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

mal sehen ob ich nochmals hoch geh, denn da kommt noch mehr 

zum Glück waren wir schon gestern auf unserem Altstadtfest


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

im moment komm ich mir vor, wie im Auge des Tornatos, absolut Ruhe und aussenrum die Hölle los
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich Mitglied 
Ich habe eine eigene Station, die Daten die du da siehst sind u.a. von mir 

Axel

Send via Tapatalk from my IPhone


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Axel,

das find ich   

ist es ein großer tech. Aufwand oder nur ein kl. HF empf.

hab die Projektbeschreibung gefunden, ist ja gar ned so wild


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also im östl. berliner rand gehts auch los. erste blitze und grummeln ist angesagt. na mal sehen wie weit es heute geht. gestern waren ja nur paar tropfen drin (außer heut morgen).


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nahe L über Nacht 11mm Regen, zwei Gewitterfronten. Im Regenradar und auf unwetterzentrale.de konnte man etwas Angst bekommen. Scheinbar hat es uns aber mal wieder nur geschrammt. Glück gehabt...
Jetzt ist es grau und ruhig. 

An der Müritz tobte gegen 4 Uhr morgens ein ordentliches Gewitter. 
Auch da ist es jetzt grau und ruhig. 

Einheitswetter?

Update: Die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Sandra1976 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Morgen, 
hier in der Vorerpfalz regnet es mal wieder ordentlich.... Heute nacht hatten wir auch ein ordentliches Gewitter mit Starkregen. Gestern hatten wir Sonnenschein pur und 33 Grad
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen ...

in den frühen Morgenstunden ein Mordsgewitter ... mit ca. 5cm Niederschlag.
Bei mir steht die Baugrube unter Wasser.
Aktuell scheint die Sonne und wir haben im Schatten 23°C und in der Sonne 28,5°C ... Tendenz steigend 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Aktuell hat es 29,4°C bei wolkenlosem, aber diesigem Himmel ...

 

Leichter Wind aus Südost ...

Die Nacht war sehr warm, kaum eine Abkühlung.
27,3°C war der kühlste Temparatur ...

Für heute meinen die Wetterfrösche es gut mit uns, keine Gewittergefahr untertags.
In der Nacht kann es aber zu Gewittern kommen.

Habe eben eine interessante Studie gefunden, lt. ZAMG (Zentralanstalt für  Meteorologie und Geodynamik) soll es der 6.wärmste Juni gewesen sein.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktualisiere die Temparatur ...

Soeben 31,0°C erreicht


----------



## CityCobra (1. Juli 2012)

Bei uns in Dorsten aktuell 18,5 Grad mit bewölkten Himmel.
Für das Wochenende wurden heftige Gewitter vorhergesagt.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

29,4°c Super Sonnig  und eine leichte Briese ,richtiges Sonnenbrand Wetter

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## katja (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ja, freuen wir uns über die sommer*tage*  ein wirklicher sommer ist wohl nicht in sicht....  http://www.wetteronline.de/wotexte/redaktion/trend/


----------



## libsy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Dresden 23 Grad bedeckt.
Mal schauen ob wir heute Unwettermäßig wieder dran sind.
Die letzen 2 Abende waren immer schwere Gewitter mit viel viel Regen.
Langsam läuft mein Teich über, habe heute schon mal wieder etwas Platz gemacht, falls es wieder so regnet.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,
in Bad Münder sind z.Z. 24°C, ab und an schiebt sich eine Wolke vor die Sonne.

In dieser Woch gab es nur am Dienstag 1mm/m² Regen.

Am Donnerstag wurde das erste mal dieses Jahr im Teich geschwommen und tote Algen vom Grund gefegt (ein verstellbarer Laubrechen ist ein Universalwerkzeug für den Teich  ).

 

Axel


----------



## Connemara (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier über Bielefeld fängt es gerade an zu grummeln 

Es sah sooo schön sommerlich aus heute morgen!


----------



## blackbird (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi in Berlin war's heute morgen ganz leicht regnerisch. Dann kam gegen 10 die Sonne raus und blieb bis 12. Da war's richtig schön, mit kurz Baden gehen im Pool und auf der Terrasse sitzen ein paar Minuten... Dann ging's los mit dunklen Wolken und seitdem regnet's... 


Hatte ich schonmal geäußert "Sommer geht anders"?


----------



## Nori (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In der Hallertau hatten wir letzte Nacht uber 30 Lit/m² Regen - der Morgen war wolkich und momentan gibts Sonnenschein bei 24,5°C.
Ich hoffe das Wetter hält - wir haben heute und morgen Bürgerfest ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In den frühen morgenstunden hats gegossen wie aus eimern. gegen 12.30uhr das erste gewitter und jetzt das 2. aber nützt nichts,der teich muß fertig werden . . .


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

Super Sommerwetter Gewitter an uns vorbeigerauscht   hoffentlich bleibt es so !!

So wieder ab auf die Liege


----------



## totti01 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Also bei uns in der Oder - Neiße Region sind wir in der Nacht abgesoffen.
So einen starken Regen i.v.m. Gewitter habe ich noch nicht erlebt...

Innerhalb von ein paar Stunden sind so um die 80 - 90 Liter pro m² runter gekommen und es regnet aktuell schon wieder 

Unser sonst kleines Flies hat sich in der Nacht zu einem reißenden Fluss verwandelt und alles mit sich gerissen, was im Weg stand.

Und erst mein Teich, soooo voll war der noch nie


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Berlin hat auch einiges abbekommen , aber hier im Nordwesten Berlins war es nicht schlimm. Schlimmer finde ich die Schwüle, die treibt einem das Wasser raus, da macht kein Handschlag Spaß. 
Aktuell regnet es auch - aber dadurch kühlt die Luft etwas ab, was ganz angenehm ist.
Alle Fenster auf, Durchzug - und dann kann man heute nacht hoffentlich wieder einigermaßen schlafen. :beten


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Ja, das Wetter ist durch die sommerliche Hitze bei uns, heute wieder 33°C, sehr Gewitter geladen ...
So wie es jetzt aussieht, dunkle Wolken sind da, der Wind hebt sich, steht uns ein Gewitter bevor ... Donnern tut es schon ...

Ich hoffe wir bleiben wie die letzten male vom Hagel und Starkregen verschont :beten

Der Teich hat schon/noch 26°C ... ein bisserl hat es schon abgekühlt, 23,6°C Luft ...

Alle Fenster sind offen ... das tut richtig gut 

Ich wünsche allen das sie nicht stark von den Gewittern getroffen werden


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Berlin hatte zwar gestern nachmittag Unwetterwarnung, die konnte aber bald aufgehoben werden. Es hat kräftig geregnet, abends kam die Sonne wieder raus und es war angenehm kühl, auch die Nacht mit 14 Grad sehr angenehm. Heute scheint die Sonne von blauen Himmel und es sind 28 Grad vorhergesagt. Ab morgen soll es erst mal wieder kühler werden, wie schön. Dann kann man ja auch mal wieder draußen was tun . Hab ich nämlich jetzt keine Lust zu.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Gestern, das war ein Witz ... gerade mal paar Tropfen, daß die Erde leicht angefeuchtet war 
Und bei dem Donnern aus der Ferne ist es auch geblieben ...

Heute ...

 

Eben abgelesen 25,1°C aussen/24,3°C innen, heiter mit leichten Wind ...
Der Teich hat 22°C ... aber der bekommt ja auch immer frisches Wasser aus der Leitung ...
Bei der Hitze muß man ja fleißig die Blumen giessen. Das Teichwasser ist geradezu prädestiniert dazu ... 

es ist warm
es ist vorgedüngt
Apropo Hitze ... heute sind wieder 36°C vorhergesagt


----------



## Frankia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Dauerrregen und Sturm...............

nachdem gestern eine Saunaluft sogar das Atmen schwer gemacht hat............

*Temp: *
außen : 15,5 °
Wasser: 21 °

Hallo Helmut, Blumen brauche wir nicht zu gießen..............
wünsche Dir noch eine schöne Sonntag.


----------



## Connemara (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Noch sitze ich zum Frühstück draußen bei 21 grad. Aber so langsam ziehen Wolken auf... Mal sehen...


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

Gestern super schöner Tag !

Heute schöner Regen ! Können wir aber auch gebrauchen ist alles ganz schön Trocken hier!


----------



## libsy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Dresden:
teilweise bewölkt
außen: 25 Grad
Wasser: 22 Grad

Gestern mal kein Gewitter, nur Regen. Aber nicht viel.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktuell strahlender Sonnenschein bei 36,5°C in der Sonne ...
Ich perle schon wieder und hab noch gar nicht richtig mit arbeiten angefangen 

Mandy


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wär ja ganz nett, wenn ihr wenigstens die ungefähre REgion angeben würdet, für die euer Wetter gilt, ich mag nicht immer Detektiv spielen ...


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Maja

in Ahrensfelde sind die 36,5°C in der Sonne.
Dürfte bei Dir in Berlin ja nicht so großartig anders sein 

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns in Unterfranken zwischen SW und BA ist mal wieder Regen.
Wollte heute Abend eigentlich ne Grillparty machen..hoffentlich wird das Wetter noch etwas besser


----------



## Frankia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Es wird besser,

die Sonne kämpft sich durch, also stell mal den Grill bereit.................

hast du die Gästeliste schon komplet....................


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

..wieso, willst du auch kommen? 

Der Grill steht schon seit gestern bereit, Liste ist eigentlich auch fertig


----------



## Frankia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

danke für die Einladung..................

aber wir fahren heute nachtmittag nach Miltenberg, zur Abschlußveranstatlung der 775-Jahr-Feier..............

und werden dort ein gemütliches bayerische Bier (Faust) trinken..............
wünsche euch einen schönen Grillnachmittag..............


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Kulmbeach, Oberfranken:  vorhin 9:00

 

und nun 12:00  ==> Regen / 20°C


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

..so hats heute Morgen hier auch ausgesehen @mitch
Naja, man kann nicht immer Glück haben.


----------



## Redlisch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,
gestern gegen 14 Uhr kamen 2,8l/m² Regen mit einem Temperatursturz von 8K.

So richtig erholt hat es sich dann nicht mehr, es waren danach so um die 19°C max.

Heute gegen 5 Uhr gab es einen kurzen Schauer (0,2l/m²) danach begann der Tag sonnig.

Wir haben jetzt 22°C und eine Regenfront von ca. 1h Dauer ist über uns.

Axel


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

:smoki welch ein verregneter Tag bis jetzt 28 Liter Regen OK können wir

sehr gut gebrauchen und Sonne hab ich kurz Heute Morgen um  gesehen


----------



## pyro (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wir hatten am Wochenende Motocrossrennen in Manching. Von Freitag auf Samstag hat es in der Nacht immer wieder geregnet aber sonst nur praller Sonnenschein. Gestern am Sonntag auch schönes Wetter von früh bis spät. Kein Regentropfen.

Ich hab am Freitag in der Eile statt der gelben Sonnenmilch zum Autan gegriffen und eingepackt... Fazit: Ich leuchte!!


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

so ein :smoki Wetter, mal Sonne, dann wieder Regen, und das bei nur 16°C


----------



## pyro (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ja, richtiges Scheisswetter... Vorhersage sagt bewölkt und regnerisch und was ist... ich hab schon wieder Sonnenbrand!!


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Scheint, als hätten April und Juli wettertechnisch die Plätze getauscht.... 

Bei uns ist es auch meilenweit von gescheitem Erntewetter entfernt. 
Wettermäßig fand ich es Anfang der letzten Woche (20-23°C und Sonne) richtig gut. Viel mehr muss es für mich nicht haben, wenn ich sowieso nicht zum Baden gehen komme.

Aktuell ist es in der Nähe von L bedeckt und windig bei ca. 15°C. Gestern wechselten Sonne, Wolken und Regengüsse sich ständig ab. Gegen Abend wurde es trockener.


----------



## Frankia (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

aus dem Odenwald nichts neues................Regen, Regen und noch mals........ 

Luft: 13 °
Wasser: 18°
auf gut deutsch: sch.........ß Sommer...........


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

da weiß man gar ned was man mitnehmen soll, wenn man mit dem Hund raus geht 

Sonnenbrille( ) oder Regenschirm regen)


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mitch.

Beides natürlich! Und dazu noch eine nicht zu dünne Wind-/Regenjacke, die nicht zu sperrig ist, damit man sie notfalls tragen kann, wenn die Sonne kurz vor dem Regenschauer nochmal so richtig vom Himmel brennt. :crazy
Koppelhauptweg ist nur noch Pampe, dafür wächst das Gras gut nach.


----------



## pyro (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier bei mir gabs am Sonntag 3 kurze Schauer von je ca. 10 Minuten Dauer. Ansonsten schönes Sonnenwetter.


----------



## Kolja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

@pyro Sonnenwetter? Ich komme. 

Sonne habe ich hier seit 1 Woche nicht mehr gesehen. 12 Grad und es schüttet immerzu.


----------



## pyro (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich war am Montag im Wald - an einer Lichtung hab ich mich ins weiche __ Moos gelegt und hab mir die Sonne aufs Gesicht scheinen lassen. Erschrocken bin ich als ich merkte das ich eingeschlafen bin.

Gestern am Dienstag war auch zeitweise über mehrere Stunden die Sonne da. Ich hab aber leider dadurch nur noch mehr geschwitzt beim Arbeiten. Heute soll es den ganzen Tag sonnig sein und warm... und das beste... ich habe von Di 6 Uhr bis jetzt zuvor 4 Uhr - also 22h durchgearbeitet, geh jetzt bis mittag ins Bett und dann hab ich frei - den ganzen Mi nachmittag und Do auch noch.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

heute war es das erste mal seit langen weitgehenst trocken, gegen 5:30 Uhr haute es 10,8 l/m² runter, dann war das Tagespensum wohl mehr als erfüllt.

Seit Sonntag hatten wir sehr wechselhaftes Wetter, mal etwas Sonne, dann eine schwarze Wolke die garantiert abregnen mußte - denn ich versuchte das Haus zu lasieren :evil

Gestern abend gegen 20 Uhr hatte ich endlich die erste Seite fertig (5l Lasur).

Nächste Woche soll es ja mal wieder wärmer und trockener werden, logisch - unser Urlaub ist zu ende 

Axel


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIjLom-xmUc&feature=related

Aber es soll ja, zumindest kurzfristig, besser werden...


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nach 3 wunderschönen Tagen regnet es seit ca. 20 Uhr. Morgen soll das Wetter sehr wechselhaft werden und ich arbeite auf der Poolparty im Freibad. Bin mal gespannt wie viele da in den Pool reinspringen werden... bei 20 Grad und bewölktem Wetter.


----------



## käptniglo (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier im Ruhrgebiet ist das Wetter seit 2 Tagen spitze. Sonnig mit verinzelten Wolken. Ich habe heute erstmals das Sonnensegel aufgestellt.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Morgen,

Ahrensfelde/Berlin: traumhaftes Sommerwetter bei über 30°C. Blauer Himmel uns Sonne satt.

Die Fische haben aktuell 27°C im Wasser.

Mandy


----------



## katja (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

in baden-baden jagt mittlerweile ein bombentag den nächsten 

heute werden es wohl wieder an die 30 grad 

endlich ist der sommer da  mal schauen, wie lang....


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Sprokhövel, NRW, 17.18 Uhr. 
30 Grad, es hat sich stark zugezogen mit fernem donner. wirds gleich regnen oder ziehts vorbei?

Edit:
18.00 Uhr: Regen....


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

behalt es mal schön bei dir, käptn, hier in Berlin sind es noch 31°C und Wolkenlos 
WW temp. 24°C

mfg rené


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

kommt auch nach berlin, rené,
hier derzeit (21 uhr) regen, 21 grad.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Laut Wetterbericht soll es morgen im Berliner Raum noch mal richtig heiß werden ... aber am Sonntag soll es Regen geben.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, solange es sich auch echt nur auf 1 Tag beschränkt.
Die Pflanzen lechzen nach Wasser ...

Wasser sagt 33°C ... das spinnt doch das elektr. Thermometer  ... oh man, ich verschleiße sie recht schnell. Brauche jedes Jahr ein Neues 
Das herkömmliche Thermometer sagt 26°C Wassertemperatur. Das klingt doch schon viel besser ... 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

na dann aber bitte erst morgen Nacht, morgen gehts mit den Kindern nach Germendorf, wäre schade wenn das ins Wasser fällt

rené


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

hier waren es heute 34°C, Luft dick wie angerührter Kleister,
gegen 18 Uhr veränderte der Himmel seine Farbe... schwefelgelb....
bis gegen 20.30 Uhr.... dann wurde es gespenstisch,
ein Unwetter zog auf, daß es selbst mir ein wenig mulmig wurde,
der Himmel... schaute aus wie der "Vorhof zur Hölle", Wahnsinn
 

Jetzt grummelt es noch ein wenig,
ich hoffe, das Schlimmste ist vorbei.


----------



## LilRainbow (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten Abend 


Also in der Oberpfalz waren es heute 35° waren auch fleißig am Plättschern im unseren Pool.

Jetzt gerade ist ein Wunderschönes Wetterleuchten zu sehen haben leider auch schwere Gewitter bis 1:00 Uhr vorhergesagt wird uns wohl doch treffen


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

es hat immer noch Tropische Temperaturen ==>  25°C  es ist halt einfach nur richtiger Sommer 

mal sehen ob es noch etwas abkühlt


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



troll20 schrieb:


> na dann aber bitte erst morgen Nacht, morgen gehts mit den Kindern nach Germendorf, wäre schade wenn das ins Wasser fällt



Hey Rene,

dann vergiss die Badesachen für die Kiddis nicht und grüß mir schön Hansi 

Mandy


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktuell jetzt um 7.00 Uhr in Berlin starker Regen, man kann mal kurz durchatmen, ehe wir heute wohl wieder 33 Grad erreichen sollen.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Regen? wo denn? in marzahn/ahrensfelde regnet es nicht. 3tropfen mit wetterleuchten gabs über nacht, mehr nicht  Aktuell 22grad . . . aber sehr schwül.


----------



## Boxerfan (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Es regnet in Bochum in Strömen. Hätte noch einen Tag warten können. Heute ist Saisoneröffnung im Stadion


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Regen? wo denn? in marzahn/ahrensfelde regnet es nicht. 3tropfen mit wetterleuchten gabs über nacht, mehr nicht  Aktuell 22grad . . . aber sehr schwül.



In Spandau/Tegel hat es so 20 Minuten (von 7. - 7.20 Uhr)  kräftig geregnet. Jetzt ist es schwül , sehr unangenehm. Nachts hat es ein wenig gewittert und es gab einen kurzen Schauer, dachte schon, ich muß das Fenster zumachen, aber ich wahr zu faul, aufzustehen , und dann hörte es schon wieder auf.


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Im Raum Lüneburg volle Sonne und schon schön warm.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Teichler

Was ein Wetter .........BRUTAL....oder einfach GEIL....oki 

Was ein Glück, mußte ich heute nicht arbeiten 

ca. eine 1/4  Stunde Pool aufbauen ohne Sonnenschutz und schon bin ich rot auf dem Rücken:evil

und es soll noch wärmer werden  ,morgen werde ich wohl den Tag im Pool verbringen

Gruss aus dem Backofen, Pfalz Patrick


----------



## bilderzaehler (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

@ Patrick, waren heute von 12 Uhr bis 16:00 in Maikammer auf dem Blumenmarkt . . . Hölle, Hölle, Hölle . . .

Nach dem Nicht-Sommer im Juni und Juli kommt die Hitze jetzt geballt, damit die Klimachaoten auch am Jahresende 2012 wieder behaupten können, dass der Sommer im Mittel zu warm war 

Gruß von der anderen Seite . . . Thomas


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Patrick.
den Pool habe ich Gestern schon aufgebaut, der wird Morgen für Abkühlung sorgen.

Habe mich auf eine ganz lange Nacht am Teich vorbereitet.
Unterwasserbeleuchtung und kühle Getränke stehen bereit.


----------



## Lurchi77 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

31° hatten wir es heute am Nürburgring. Temperatur  im Teich (in 50cm Tiefe) 24°. Ein Sonnensegel und ein belüfteter Filter sorgen seit heute dafür, dass sich die Fische keinen Sonnenbrand holen...


----------



## Springmaus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,


37° und Wind war dann doch gut auzuhalten.

:smoki Mit dem Stuhl am Teich und die Füße in den Bachlauf!


Momentan 28,4° um 21:40Uhr


----------



## Patrick K (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo
Im Moment haben wir um  22Uhr 30      26,3° richtig angenehm im Hof und kühler als im Wohnzimmer bei 28,2° 

@ Thomas 
Wir wollten eigentlich auf den Flugplatztag in Speyer, aber da wir im 5ten sind, wollten wir uns das nicht antun. War schon zuviel des Guten und ich dachte auch 5-8° davon hätten wir in den Juli gebrauchen können.

@ Joerg
Dann viel Spass am Teich, lass dich nicht von den Mücken fressen und nochmal Danke 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Kaiserwetter ...

 

Aktuell hat es 22,3°C und es ist windstill ...

Der Teich hat 19°C ...


----------



## Elfriede (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

so friedlich schaut es zur Zeit bei mir nicht aus, es stürmt fürchterlich und der Sturm soll noch tagelang unvermindert anhalten.

Ob mein Sonnensegel das aushält?  Alleine kann ich das Segel nicht abnehmen, was bei Sturm nötig wäre, aber ich konnte zumindest die straffe Spannung lockern, die mir das Segel sonst in Fetzen reißt.



                 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus Elfriede

Sieht nach sehr starken Sturm aus, wie du auch geschrieben hast ...

Dein Gatte kommt doch kommende Woche, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ?

Dann könnt Ihr, wenn dann der Sturm noch weht, daß Sonnensegel einholen ...

Ja, bei uns ist es GsD ruhig, gerade ein Lüfterl weht im Moment, ansonsten Kaiserwetter ...


----------



## Lurchi77 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

@ Digicat

Noch einen und du hast für jeden Liter deines Teichs einen Beitrag im Forum .

Heute wirds warm! Um 11 Uhr schon 30°, und ich rede hier von der tiefsten Eifel .


----------



## Elfriede (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

ja mein Mann kommt am Freitag oder Samstag nächster Woche. Wenn der Sturm wirklich anhält wie prognostiziert, stehen die Chancen für mein Segel schlecht, wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß, denn fast immer geht mir im Sommer ein Segel kaputt.

Schönen Sonntag noch und liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,
ich sitze mit dem Laptop grad am Teich unter meinem Pavillion.
Muckelige 35 Grad und ein laues Lüftchen.
In der Hand einen Cherry-Cigarillo und vor mir ein kaltes Hopfengetränk.
Das ist Lebenprost1


----------



## Aragorn (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

37 Grad im Schatten, die Sonne brennt... in Hürth


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Kulmbeach, nur 35°C im Schatten , langt ja auch


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi!

Zollstock im Saarland 34,7° im Schatten langt auch, phuuuu, und kein Lüftchen.....
Aber der Ventilator läuft......


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Kleines Update:
Hab mir soeben ein Thermometer geholt, 39,9 im Schatten
Aber dank des lauen Lüftchens immer noch angenehm
Kann natürlich auch an der Hopfen-Kaltschale liegen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Luft 36,5C im Schatten, leichter Wind, was die Sache erträglicher macht.
Wassertemperatur Teich 24C, Pool 26C


----------



## blackbird (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir in Berlin, das Außenthermometer am Haus für die Heizung zeigt 32,3°C an. 
Pooltemperatur 20,5°C schön frisch, wenn man 'nen Moment in der prallen Sonne gesessen hat zum Aufwärmen.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Meckenheim / Pfalz - Aktuell
37,3°C Luft
26°C  Pool       (Heute bestimmt schon 2,5 Stunden geplanscht)
21°C Teich
6,5° Cocktail 

Gruss aus dem Backofen Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Patrick!

Bei uns jetzt 37,1°. Welchen Cocktail gibt es denn? Ich kommmmmmmeeeeee.:smoki


----------



## Frankia (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns im Moment 39,6 °,
Teich: 25°..................


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Jetzt sind es bei uns aktuell 35 Grad.
Der Teich hat komischerweise seit ca. 2 Wochen konstant 20 Grad


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Vera
Keine Ahnung wie der heist,den Tipp hab ich von einem Kumpel bekommen,war auf einer Jacky Flasche drauf ,aber ich kann dir sagen( wenn auch etwas abgeändert) was drin ist.
2 cl Orangenlikör , 2cl Jacky ,1 Limone in Scheiben und der Rest des original Pfälzer Schoppenglas (0,5L)mit Sprit auffülllen , normal sollten 1cl Limone und 1cl Zitrone rein ,zweiteres ist mir aber zu sauer 

auf jeden Fall sehr erfrischend

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## blackbird (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Patrick.


Patrick K schrieb:


> ...
> 2 cl Orangenlikör , 2cl Jacky ,1 Limone in Scheiben und der Rest des original Pfälzer Schoppenglas (0,5L)mit Sprit auffülllen...



Meinst Du nicht, mit zwei cl Jack Daniels ist schon genug Sprit im Glas... 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

solange die Brühe nicht brennt, ist auch nicht genug drin

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Frankia (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

wow...............das Thermometer steigt noch:
aktuell: 41,2 °


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei uns sind es nur 37,2 Grad außen und ein leichtes Lüftchen.
Pool 25,5 Grad,
Teich 22,5 Grad nach WW
Getränk vor mir angenem kühl aber nicht gemessen.


----------



## käptniglo (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ruhrgebiet immer noch 34 Grad. 
hoffentlich regnet es heute nacht noch.

kommen irgendwo schon tropfen runter?


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Patrick!

Das sind schon ganz schön Umdrehungen.....2 Dann bleib ich lieber bei nem leicht gekühltem Roten. Derzeit 35,8°


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

hallo zusammen,
bei euch isses ja heute schlimmer, als z zt hier auf mallorca
im moment 35°C 
s war die letzten tage schon schlimmer.
nächste woche soll hier die hölle werden.
der miniteich von freunden hier kocht schon fast.... ich versuche tägl. ein wenig ww... 
damit die (zu vielen ) goldis keinen hitzschlag bekommen 
euch noch fröhliches schwitzen....
liebe grüsse aus "bunyola mallorca"
lotta


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo 
@ Vera von Aloholfrei war ja nicht die rede und man muss ja keine 5 Stk. trinken

Die 35,8° sind hoffentich nicht auf den leicht gekühltem Roten bezogen. 

Ich war gerade nochmal im Pool und ich muß sagen das waren die best angelegten €uronen in diesem Jahr 

Teich gerade im WW
Luft 30,4° kühl langsam ab ,nach extremer Wasser gießerei im Hof
Pool 27°
Trink leer 

Gruss  aus Meckenheim / Pfalz  Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hi Patrick!

Nee der Rote ist gekühlt, Außen-Temp. nun auf 31° runter, Grill läuft gleich an. Toll wenn man zu Hause schwimmen kann.......


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

Aktuell *34,1°*  die Luft steht :smoki

das reicht !!!


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

28°C noch um halb 10


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Mal gucken, wie es um Miternacht aussieht...
Aktuell noch 26,5° um halb 11

Und kaum ein Lüftchen was geht


----------



## Conny (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

HAH, 29,5° und auch kein Lüftchen im Rheinland
Fenster zu lassen und die 24.5° halten oder Fenster auf bringt Familien an den Rand der Verzweiflung


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Jiiiiaaaaahhhhh und weiter geht das Schwitzen 

Aktuell 37,6°C in Meckenheim / Pfalz
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktuell Luft abgesackt auf 31,4°c und es wird ganz schön Dunkel mal sehen was da auf uns zukommt....
Im Pool haben wir 29°c ,so zu sagen Pipiwarm

Gruss aus Meckenheim / Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## MaFF (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

am Tage 34,5 Grad. Sturm ist auch durch. jetzt sind es noch ca 23 Grad. Teichmöbel sind Schrott, Die Ziegel vom Dach sind im Teich gelandet. Folie muss ich Morgen überprüfen. Ein blöder Tag.

Gruß aus Frankfurt/O


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo MaFF
Ist ja heftig ,hoffentlich nicht all zu viel kaputt, bei uns kammen nur drei Tropfen runter ,aber es war ja zu erwarten ,das da was kommt oder noch kommen wird , nach den Temperaturen

Gruss und Daumen drück Patrick


----------



## MaFF (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

So heute waren es wieder schöne 28 Grad und die Feuerwehr bekommt langsam alle Straßen frei. Meine Folie ist zum Glück heile geblieben


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Vor kurzen hat es noch so ausgesehen ...

Brennende Wolken 
 

Eine Gewitterfront von "hinten" ... GsD ausser Blitz und Donner nix gewesen :beten

Aber das nächste Gewitter steht schon vor der Tür ... bei 24,3°C und böig auflebenden Wind ...


----------



## Patrick K (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Alter bei uns gehts grad ab wie WILDSAU , Ein GROLLEN zum fürchten und Blitze ohne ende  :shock  ,zum Glück ,bis jetzt relativ trocken nur vereinzelt einige Tropfen aber ich denke das wir so leider ncht bleiben.
Kaum geschrieben geht es auch schon los:evil

Was solls ich habe ja vorhin Wasser abgelassen 

Wo geht es auch noch ab ???

Gruss aus dem dauer Blitzlicht Patrick


----------



## Bambus Mami (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

brrr
Der WInter hat im Allgäu Einzug gehalten!



Auf besonderen Wunsch von Digicat (sorry, dass ich Deinem Wunsch so spät nachkomme, aber vor lauter Schneemannbauen, Schneeballschlacht und Schneeschippen hab ich Deinen Kommentar erst gelesen, als ich schon gemütlich am Kaminfeuer saß.....)
Deshalb Winter in the Allgäu by night

Frostige Grüße sendet Euch allen



Kristin


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Mammi
sind das die Bilder vom letzten Jahr?


Krasser kanns wohl nicht sein
 

Das hab ich heute nachmittag aufgenommen

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Bambus Mami (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Die Fotos hab ich ungefähr um 19.30 Uhr gemacht.
Und es schneit weiter........


----------



## Finalein (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Heute morgen in Braunschweig -4°. Dick angezogen zur Arbeit marschiert, an zugefrorenen Autos vorbei.
Filter läuft noch und Pumpe, mache ich aber morgen ab. Fischies sind alle abgetaucht und sollen jetzt ihre Ruhe haben.
Digicat, die brennenden Wolken sehen echt toll aus.
   Gruß Lia


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

ich schick es nochmal...


Krasser kanns wohl nicht sein
 

Das hab ich heute nachmittag aufgenommen

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

und weil es so schön  war.....

          

  

Gruss aus dem schönsten Placken der Welt
Patrick


----------



## Pammler (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

So sieht es bei uns aus:


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ihr müsst mal den Weisabgleich besser einstellen


----------



## Pammler (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

is ein Handyfoto, das geht das net


----------



## seppl (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo, bei uns 10 cm Neuschnee Minus 1 Grad, wie im höchsten Winter
Grüße Marion


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hier im Lüneburger Raum heute Morgen -1°C und nun haben schönes sonniges Wetter
Soll ja wieder wärmer werden bis 15°C, ich hoffe das wird was


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Zuerstmal ...
Danke Kristin das du meinem Wunsch nachgekommen bist 

Unser heutiges Wetter jetzt:
+0,4°C und es schneit leicht bei leichten Wind

Über Nacht hat es ca. 10cm geschneit
   

Teichimpressionen
   

@Lia (Finalein): Danke


----------



## Teicher (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo alle,
hier in Bayrische Sibirian, (Oberfranken, in der nähe von Hof) hat's uns full erwischt.  An die 8cm Schnee, uns gestern Nacht war's -7°.  Brrrrrr, hofentlich ist des jetzt kein ansatz fürn ganze Winter.  Weil dann nähmlich pack ich mein Teich zamm und wandere aus- dahin wo's a weng wärmer ist.

Bye,bye für heut
Jimmy


----------



## Nori (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag war der Teich hier in Oberfranken (Dreieck Bayreuth, Bamberg, Kulmbach) das erste Mal komplett von einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt.
Nachdem sich die Sprudelplatte eingeschalten hat war es aber auch schnell wieder weg.
Die Wassertemperaturen sind allerdings schon recht weit unten - in 30 cm sind es derzeit 4°C und in ca. 1,2m nur  noch 2°C.
Die Goldis befinden sich im "Standbye" - ich denke aber das war noch nicht der Startschuss zum Dauerfrost.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo 
Bei uns sind aktuell 5,1°c im Hof,stark bewölkt aber Trocken 

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

da muss ich Nori recht geben - es war echt kalt: -5°C
 

auch die Spinnweben waren gefrostet


----------



## Mdenzer (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo hier bei uns im saarland liegt die temperatur im moment bei plus 2 grad, aktuelle wassertemperatur 12,4 grad in 1,6m tiefe. teichbist allerdings abgedeckt


----------



## Finalein (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

  Bei uns sind jetzt 7.11, 4°. Es regnet anscheinend schon die ganze Nacht. Kein Schnee in Sicht.
Ganz liebe Grüße  Lia


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

 

So sieht es im Moment bei uns aus ...

Bei 4,8°C und Windstille ...

Wünsche ein sehr schönes Wochenende

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Moonlight (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In berlin regnet es schon seit gestern früh. Einfach ätzend . Aber der wetterbericht sagt für samstag schnee voraus. Hoffentlich, ich komme irgendwie nicht in weihnachtsstimmung . . . Und die brauch ich zum schmücken. Ach ja, aktuell 5,5grad draußen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Ich brauch keinen Schnee und die Weihnachtsstimmung kommt wenn ich die Tanne am Teich schmücke und beleuchte.
Hier sind zur Zeit 6°C, bissel windig aber trocken.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Aktuell -1grad und die sonne schaut ab und zu vorbei. Samstag vormittag und gestern abend hats etwas geschneit. Aber war nicht viel und das meiste ist schon wieder weg . . . sind nur noch paar beratungsmuster übrig. Teich hat 9,4grad und die koi haben immer noch knast ohne ende. Mandy


----------



## Conny (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Im Rheinland schneit es, 10 cm Schnee, ich habe schon 2 mal geschibt und kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Boxerfan (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In Bochum schneit es. Habe heute meine Baustelle in Essen gegen 9.30 einstellen lassen. Lag schon zuviel Schnee


----------



## Conny (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Nix Neues, es schneit immer noch, 13cm, teilweise 40 cm durch Böen aufgebauscht.


----------



## Finalein (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Seid gestern liegt der erste Schnee bei uns. Noch nicht viel, aber er ist liegengeblieben. Aktuell -4°. Teich ist mit einer hauchdünnen Eisschicht teilweise bedeckt. Der Eisfreihalter läßt das zufrieren nicht zu. Es weht ein eiskalter Wind.


----------



## libsy (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Es soll am Sonntag wieder schneien. Wo ist der Frühling? :beten Ich hasse den Winter.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bei mir aktuell -9grad. Teich hat 8,2grad. Mal sehen wie lange noch. Soll ja ein eisiges wochenende werden  Gerd,ich brauch den winter auch nicht. Schnee gerne, kälte nimmer.


----------



## pyro (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Zuerst einen schönen Gruss an alle - ich sende mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen!

Hier bei mir ist seit ein paar Stunden heftiger Wintereinbruch, in den letzten Stunden hat es gut 5 cm Neuschnee gegeben. Die Temperaturen liegen seit mehreren Tagen schon im Minusbereich.


----------



## Boxerfan (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

In Bochum sind die Straßen wieder schwarz, als wäre nichts gewesen


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Bielefeld 2 Grad PLUS, gestern ca. 10 cm Neuschnee, fast alles wieder weg, nur einmal schippen und nicht kratzen heute morgen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## libsy (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Dresden 0°C 
Gestern starker Schneefall, zirka 10 cm Chaospulver und heute soll es nocht weiter schneien.


----------



## karsten. (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo

hat ja mein "Niederschlags"-Tanz was gebracht 

http://www.belvedere-express.de/webcams


Mein Hausberg ist weiß , mein Spielzeug überarbeitet und "getunt":freu

und Autofahren macht auch wieder Spass !


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

 Du warst das!

Hier schneit es seit gestern nachmittag...


----------



## karsten. (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

besser so 

als so


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*


----------



## libsy (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

- 3 Grad und seid Sonntag immer wieder Schneefall. Nervt.


----------



## pyro (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Jetzt hatten wir schon ca. 10 cm schönsten Schnee und tolles trocken kaltes Wetter aber ich musste durchwegs arbeiten und hatte keine Freizeit zum Schnee genießen.

Seit heute Morgen Wetterumschwung. Samstag gegen 3 Uhr gabs eine Stunde Eisregen vom allerfeinsten da war an ein heimfahren nicht zu denken, selbst auf den Beinen ging es nicht wirklich voran. Kopfsteinpflaster war seeeehr ungemütlich.

Aktuell friert es wieder draussen und es ist glatt.

So viel Eis wäre vor der Tür aber in meinem Cuba Libre fehlt es... so was dummes.


----------



## Digicat (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Aktuell hat es in Grünbach -0,1°C und "leise rieselt der Schnee"


----------



## libsy (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Dresden knapp über 0 Grad, Ab 9 Uhr Schnee, nun geht es in Regen über. Ich brauche auch keinen Winter, könnte sofort Frühling werden. *g*


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Mahlzeit ...

Aktuell hat es +0,4°C und es schüttet ...

Leider wird das bisserl Schnee das liegt ...
 
bei den steigenden Temperaturen bald weg sein ...

Leider ...

Trotz des miesen Wetter wünsche ich Euch einen schönen 4.Advent


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Servus

Seit gut einer Stunde gefriert der Regen ...

   

Leider auch am Boden ... es ist verdammt rutschig ...

Aktuell hat es -0,4°C bei leichten Wind


----------



## Annett (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Wir haben nach ordentlich Regen 10°C PLUS und keinen Schnee mehr, während es in Berlin heute spiegelglatt sein soll/gewesen ist.

Irgendwie habe ich mir Weihnachten anders vorgestellt, aber was solls. Besser als Unwetter oder gar Hochwasser, wie es einigen schon wieder blüht.


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo Hellmut!
Bei uns sieht auch so aus.Ältere Sehne reißt weg,weil sie einfach zu schwer wird,mit den ganzen
Eis daran.Hoffentlich halten die Überlandleitungen,sonst fällt Weihnachten aus!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Finalein (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

 Der Schneematsch iss wech, allerdings regnet es schon den ganzen Tag.
Im Moment aber nicht. Berauschend ist das Wetter insgesamt aber nicht. 10°.


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen

Was für ein Wetter heute morgen ...

Bei uns zu Hause hat es + 9,3°C ... Eis  und Schnee  sind so gut wie weg ...

Keine 5 Kilometer weiter auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit ...
Die Temp. ist auf 0°C gefallen, Schnee und Eis wieder auf den Bäumen ... wunderschön ...

Die Fahrt war eine Rutschpartie bis zur Arbeitsstätte in Wien ... OK auf der Autobahn war es nur Salznass ...

Bitte paßt auf :beten


----------



## libsy (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Dresden hat 6 ° C und es regnet leicht....
Heute früh sagte ein Radiomoderator genau das richtige.
Stellt euch vor, der gesamte Regen wäre Schnee gewesen. Es würde sich kein Rad mehr drehen, das totale Chaos wäre...
In dem Sinne allen eine frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## mitch (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Hallo,

Kulmbeach 12°C und trocken, 

kurzum  bestes Wetter um eine Runde mit dem Moped zu fahren - war gerade 1 Std. unterwegs, das fast beste Weihnachtsgeschenk  



:weihn5

ein Frohes ,Gesundes ,Glückliches WEINACHTSFEST

:weihn1​ 

PS: die Fische haben Hunger


----------



## Moonlight (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*



Annett schrieb:


> ... während es in Berlin heute spiegelglatt sein soll/gewesen ist.



Korrekt.
In Berlin hatte es den ganzen Tag geschneit und ab ca. 16Uhr begann es zu regnen. Der Schnee blieb, verhraschte aber sofort.
Und dort wo kein Schnee lag, gab es eine Eisschicht vom Feinsten ... sogar auf meiner Terrasse (und die ist überdacht) hätte ich Schlittschuh laufen können.

Seit getsren nun ist alles weg. Kein Schnee mehr, kein Eis ... dafür den ganzen Tag zw. 7 und 8°C.

Jetzt aktuell 7,5°C. Irgendwie ist mir eher wie Ostern als wie Weihnachten 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

Guten morgen am Christtag

Aktuell hat -0,9°C ...

Nein, es ist nicht bedeckt, sondern Hochnebel, durch den die Sonne versucht durch zu kommen.

 

Edit: Bild hinzugefügt


----------



## libsy (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2012*

10°C Himmel bedeckt, aber auch mit Aussicht auf ein wenig Sonne.


----------

